# Iturbe: ormai è sfida Milan Juve. Ecco le offerte al Verona.



## admin (28 Giugno 2014)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Giugno 2014, sul duello tra la Juventus ed il Milan per l'ala argentina del Verona, Iturbe.

La prima pagina della rosea:

Sfida su Iturbe. La Juventus avanti. Reazione Milan. Ecco le offerte: Marotta arriva a 21 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Quagliarella mentre il Milan, con Kakà ormai in partenza, è pronto a mettere sul tavolo della trattativa 25 milioni di euro in contanti.


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2014)

Ma sti soldi da dove arrivano??? Boh spero sia vero e che qualcuno degli scarpari che abbiamo tipo Robinho se ne vada finalmente.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma sti soldi da dove arrivano??? Boh spero sia vero e che qualcuno degli scarpari che abbiamo tipo Robinho se ne vada finalmente.



Stesse perplessità. Però c'è da dire che se la Gazzetta si sbliancia così nettamente parlando proprio di cifre precise qualcosa di concreto c'è.


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stesse perplessità. Però c'è da dire che se la Gazzetta si sbliancia così nettamente parlando proprio di cifre precise qualcosa di concreto c'è.



La Gazzetta ogni giorno ne scrive una diversa però, la Roma fino all'altro ieri era in pole per dirti.

Se poi stiamo appresso a Kakà sarà la solita telenovela infinita.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2014)

I soldi li mette Silvio.


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma sti soldi da dove arrivano??? Boh spero sia vero e che qualcuno degli scarpari che abbiamo tipo Robinho se ne vada finalmente.



Spero siano quelli che sono scomparsi magicamente dal 2003 ad oggi tra Champions,introiti uefa,piazzamenti Champions,sponsor e cessioni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Giugno 2014)

Ancora non mi è passato il dispiacere calcistico per taarabt, ma comunque iturbe "in"....kakà-robinho "out" sarebbe una consolazione più che buona direi!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2014)

Lasciarselo sfuggire sarebbe una beffa troppo grande. L'ennesima e forse la definitiva. Speriamo bene...!


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ancora non mi è passato il dispiacere calcistico per taarabt, ma comunque iturbe "in"....kakà-robinho "out" sarebbe una consolazione più che buona direi!



ci spero ancora !


----------



## gabuz (28 Giugno 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> I soldi li mette Silvio.



Se sta fregnaccia fosse vera l'avremmo già preso senza stare appresso ai capricci di Kakà


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Giugno 2014, sul duello tra la Juventus ed il Milan per l'ala argentina del Verona, Iturbe.
> 
> La prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> Sfida su Iturbe. La Juventus avanti. Reazione Milan. Ecco le offerte: Marotta arriva a 21 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Quagliarella mentre il Milan, con Kakà ormai in partenza, è pronto a mettere sul tavolo della trattativa 25 milioni di euro in contanti.



*La Gazzetta dello Sport afferma che la Juve non si spingerà oltre 21M più Quagliarella. Marotta non vuole partecipare ad aste ed ha già pronto il piano di riserva: Ibarbo del Cagliari. Il Milan, attraverso Galliani, aspetta soltanto l'ok di Berlusconi per formalizzare l'offerta di 25M in contanti. Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, sostiene che la Roma, insieme alla Juve, è davanti a tutti e Sabatini sta ancora trattando con il Verona sulla base di 20M più Verre-Viviani o Marquinho. Per il quotidiano romano, il Milan sarebbe addirittura in terza posizione, staccato dalle offerte dei club rivali.*


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma sti soldi da dove arrivano??? Boh spero sia vero e che qualcuno degli scarpari che abbiamo tipo Robinho se ne vada finalmente.


Da quanto ho sentito i soldi arriverebbero dalla cessione di Kakà...
Partenza di Kakà: risparmio di 8 mln di ingaggio
Arrivo di Iturbe: ammortamento cartellino + ingaggio , 7,5/8 mln
L'unico "intoppo" sarebbe che Kakà lo si pagherebbe solo per un anno, il cartellino di Iturbe lo si dovrebbe pagare anche per i prossimi anni...


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Da quanto ho sentito i soldi arriverebbero dalla cessione di Kakà...
> Partenza di Kakà: risparmio di 8 mln di ingaggio
> Arrivo di Iturbe: ammortamento cartellino + ingaggio , 7,5/8 mln
> L'unico "intoppo" sarebbe che Kakà lo si pagherebbe solo per un anno, il cartellino di Iturbe lo si dovrebbe pagare anche per i prossimi anni...



A bilancio comunque, dall'estate 2015 comunque, i soldi di Kakà sono comunque risparmiati. Quindi, in teoria, il ragionamento è valido per tutti gli anni. Togli gli 8 mln di Kakà, ne metti 8 per Iturbe.


----------



## gabuz (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport afferma che la Juve non si spingerà oltre 21M più Quagliarella. Marotta non vuole partecipare ad aste ed ha già pronto il piano di riserva: Ibarbo del Cagliari. Il Milan, attraverso Galliani, aspetta soltanto l'ok di Berlusconi per formalizzare l'offerta di 25M in contanti. Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, sostiene che la Roma, insieme alla Juve, è davanti a tutti e Sabatini sta ancora trattando con il Verona sulla base di 20M più Verre-Viviani o Marquinho. Per il quotidiano romano, il Milan sarebbe addirittura in terza posizione, staccato dalle offerte dei club rivali.*


Verre sarebbe un'acquistone per il Verona. Ma rimarrei stupito che la Roma possa liberarsene così alla leggera.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport afferma che la Juve non si spingerà oltre 21M più Quagliarella. Marotta non vuole partecipare ad aste ed ha già pronto il piano di riserva: Ibarbo del Cagliari. Il Milan, attraverso Galliani, aspetta soltanto l'ok di Berlusconi per formalizzare l'offerta di 25M in contanti. Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, sostiene che la Roma, insieme alla Juve, è davanti a tutti e Sabatini sta ancora trattando con il Verona sulla base di 20M più Verre-Viviani o Marquinho. Per il quotidiano romano, il Milan sarebbe addirittura in terza posizione, staccato dalle offerte dei club rivali.*



Il corriere dello sport non ne azzecca mai una...quindi se scrive che siamo indietro sono tranquillo.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2014)

Dopo un iniziale pessimismo condito da un po' di ottimismo, torno ad essere pessimista.
Se abbiamo 25 milioni li abbiamo anche senza stare dietro a Kakà, l'offerta sarebbe già partita e quindi già comprato.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport afferma che la Juve non si spingerà oltre 21M più Quagliarella. Marotta non vuole partecipare ad aste ed ha già pronto il piano di riserva: Ibarbo del Cagliari. Il Milan, attraverso Galliani, aspetta soltanto l'ok di Berlusconi per formalizzare l'offerta di 25M in contanti. Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, sostiene che la Roma, insieme alla Juve, è davanti a tutti e Sabatini sta ancora trattando con il Verona sulla base di 20M più Verre-Viviani o Marquinho. Per il quotidiano romano, il Milan sarebbe addirittura in terza posizione, staccato dalle offerte dei club rivali.*



Il Verona per roscattarlo ha speso 15 mln puliti, penso che ne vogliano almeno 25 in contanti.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Giugno 2014)

Berlusconi nemmeno sa chi è Iturbe, mi sembra strano investa 25 milioni per uno a lui sconosciuto.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il corriere dello sport non ne azzecca mai una...quindi se scrive che siamo indietro sono tranquillo.


Inoltre è una fonte pro-romane, quindi non gli darei troppo peso.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2014)

....e inoltre Mandorlini ha detto che Quagliarella non potrà andare al Verona perché chiede troppo di contratto


----------



## gabuz (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport afferma che la Juve non si spingerà oltre 21M più Quagliarella. Marotta non vuole partecipare ad aste ed ha già pronto il piano di riserva: Ibarbo del Cagliari. Il Milan, attraverso Galliani, aspetta soltanto l'ok di Berlusconi per formalizzare l'offerta di 25M in contanti. Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, sostiene che la Roma, insieme alla Juve, è davanti a tutti e Sabatini sta ancora trattando con il Verona sulla base di 20M più Verre-Viviani o Marquinho. Per il quotidiano romano, il Milan sarebbe addirittura in terza posizione, staccato dalle offerte dei club rivali.*


Quotare!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2014)

La mia paura è che si viri noi su Ibarbo, giocatore fumoso all'ennesima potenza, piuttosto preferisco Castro del Catania


----------



## peppe75 (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Milan pagando solo contanti ( preferiti dal Verona) 25 milioni, le altre rimangono spiazzate perché offrono la maggior parte contropartite tecniche...poi avete visto ora che la Rube punta Ibarbo?


----------



## Juventino30 (28 Giugno 2014)

Attenzione alla Roma. Sabatini è un maestro nelle trattative sottotraccia.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport afferma che la Juve non si spingerà oltre 21M più Quagliarella. Marotta non vuole partecipare ad aste ed ha già pronto il piano di riserva: Ibarbo del Cagliari. Il Milan, attraverso Galliani, aspetta soltanto l'ok di Berlusconi per formalizzare l'offerta di 25M in contanti. Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, sostiene che la Roma, insieme alla Juve, è davanti a tutti e Sabatini sta ancora trattando con il Verona sulla base di 20M più Verre-Viviani o Marquinho. Per il quotidiano romano, il Milan sarebbe addirittura in terza posizione, staccato dalle offerte dei club rivali.*


.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2014)

I giornali tagliano fuori la Roma, non ci credo proprio. Sabatini è abituato a blitz, vedi lo scorso anno Nainggolan, per i giornali era lotta Milan-Juve, in un giorno i giallorossi hanno chiuso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2014)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Attenzione alla Roma. Sabatini è un maestro nelle trattative sottotraccia.



Appunto, la Roma lo tratta da gennaio, io continuo a sostenere questa tesi che alla fine andrà alla Roma, per me aspettano di piazzare Adem e lo prendono, se fossero vere queste offerte il Verona non starebbe ancora li ad aspettare per me.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Appunto, la Roma lo tratta da gennaio, io continuo a sostenere questa tesi che alla fine andrà alla Roma, per me aspettano di piazzare Adem e lo prendono, se fossero vere queste offerte il Verona non starebbe ancora li ad aspettare per me.



Diciamo che il messaggio del Verona è chiaro, noi vogliamo tot, chi ce lo paga se lo porta via. Ora è chiaro che pure la volontà del giocatore ha un peso, i suoi agenti stanno avendo contatti con tutte le potenziali acquirenti, giusto per capire anche da parte del giocatore dove sia la piazza giusta, sia tecnicamente che economicamente. Io credo che passato giugno ed i vari sondaggi si arriverà pian piano ad una conclusione.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Giugno 2014)

Comunque se le cifre richieste sono veramente queste vedo pari a 0 le possibilità di un suo arrivo al Milan. Figuriamoci se Silvio sborsa davvero 25 milioni per un giocatore che probabilmente non conosce nemmeno. Secondo me alla fine andrà alla Roma, quello della Juve invece lo vedo più come un semplice tentativo di intralcio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che il messaggio del Verona è chiaro, noi vogliamo tot, chi ce lo paga se lo porta via. Ora è chiaro che pure la volontà del giocatore ha un peso, i suoi agenti stanno avendo contatti con tutte le potenziali acquirenti, giusto per capire anche da parte del giocatore dove sia la piazza giusta, sia tecnicamente che economicamente. Io credo che passato giugno ed i vari sondaggi si arriverà pian piano ad una conclusione.



Si sono d'accordo, per me di sicura c'è la Roma e forse il Real sulla Juve e Milan sono dubbiosa non mi convince molto, per me Iturbe è buono ma non vale tutti quei soldi ha fatto una buona stagione ma nulla di clamoroso, a leggere un pò in giro sembra che se non lo prendiamo perdiamo un top player, con questo non voglio dire che non lo voglio anzi ma non ne farei una "tragedia".


----------



## gabuz (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport afferma che la Juve non si spingerà oltre 21M più Quagliarella. Marotta non vuole partecipare ad aste ed ha già pronto il piano di riserva: Ibarbo del Cagliari. Il Milan, attraverso Galliani, aspetta soltanto l'ok di Berlusconi per formalizzare l'offerta di 25M in contanti. Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, sostiene che la Roma, insieme alla Juve, è davanti a tutti e Sabatini sta ancora trattando con il Verona sulla base di 20M più Verre-Viviani o Marquinho. Per il quotidiano romano, il Milan sarebbe addirittura in terza posizione, staccato dalle offerte dei club rivali.*


.


----------



## Polo2000 (28 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo, per me di sicura c'è la Roma e forse il Real sulla Juve e Milan sono dubbiosa non mi convince molto, per me Iturbe è buono ma non vale tutti quei soldi ha fatto una buona stagione ma nulla di clamoroso, a leggere un pò in giro sembra che se non lo prendiamo perdiamo un top player, con questo non voglio dire che non lo voglio anzi ma non ne farei una "tragedia".


Iturbe non è un top-player, ok, ma 9 volte su 10 ti salta l'uomo ed è molto veloce. Nel primo anno di serie A ha fatto bene secondo me, dopotutto era al Verona, perciò la squadra che aveva intorno non era il massimo.
Poi lo so che non siamo l'Udinese,ma tra 2 anni lo possiamo vendere al doppio a squadre come Real e Barcellona.
Se poi non lo prendiamo e va alla Juve ed il sostituto è Lavezzi, io ci faccio una "tragedia"!!!


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2014)

Polo2000 ha scritto:


> Iturbe non è un top-player, ok, ma 9 volte su 10 ti salta l'uomo ed è molto veloce. Nel primo anno di serie A ha fatto bene secondo me, dopotutto era al Verona, perciò la squadra che aveva intorno non era il massimo.
> Poi lo so che non siamo l'Udinese,ma tra 2 anni lo possiamo vendere al doppio a squadre come Real e Barcellona.
> Se poi non lo prendiamo e va alla Juve ed il sostituto è Lavezzi, io ci faccio una "tragedia"!!!



Iturbe non è un top, ma ha delle qualità importanti che con il lavoro lo possono anche rendere tale. E' giovane ragazzi, parliamo di un ragazzo di 20 anni. Quello che mi piace di lui è che è un ragazzo serio, con grinta e voglia, si vede. E noi dobbiamo ripartire da gente cosi.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport afferma che la Juve non si spingerà oltre 21M più Quagliarella. Marotta non vuole partecipare ad aste ed ha già pronto il piano di riserva: Ibarbo del Cagliari. Il Milan, attraverso Galliani, aspetta soltanto l'ok di Berlusconi per formalizzare l'offerta di 25M in contanti. Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, sostiene che la Roma, insieme alla Juve, è davanti a tutti e Sabatini sta ancora trattando con il Verona sulla base di 20M più Verre-Viviani o Marquinho. Per il quotidiano romano, il Milan sarebbe addirittura in terza posizione, staccato dalle offerte dei club rivali.*



Ma devo dirlo in aramico? Per favore quotate le ultime news, altrimenti non si capisce di che si sta discutendo


----------



## raducioiu (28 Giugno 2014)

*Secondo SportMediaset il Milan sarebbe la scelta del giocatore, ingolosito dal fatto di essere stato posto al centro del progetto e di aver avuto il posto da titolare garantito, mentre la Juventus non avrebbe avuto contatti con i rappresentanti diretti del giocatore.*


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset il Milan sarebbe la scelta del giocatore, ingolosito dal fatto di essere stato posto al centro del progetto e di aver avuto il posto da titolare garantito, mentre la Juventus non avrebbe avuto contatti con i rappresentanti diretti del giocatore.*


*
Mentre secondo Tuttosport la Juventus sarebbe la prima scelta, vista la CL*


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2014)

secondo me chiede di giocare in Champions League, quindi juve-roma, con la roma che se perde si potrebbe "consolare" con cerci


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> secondo me chiede di giocare in Champions League, quindi juve-roma, con la roma che se perde si potrebbe "consolare" con cerci



Dagli 200 mila euro di più all'anno e te lo dico io dove se la mette la CL


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dagli 200 mila euro di più all'anno e te lo dico io dove se la mette la CL



Può anche essere, ma continuo ad essere pessista, sia sul suo vero interesse per noi sia per la sua utilità in caso arrivasse, se fa come ha fatto ljajic questo anno, siamo nei casini. Insisto a dire che la prima cosa da fare era prendere taraabt, alle brutte lo mettevo proprio nel ruolo di iturbe


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Può anche essere, ma continuo ad essere pessista, sia sul suo vero interesse per noi sia per la sua utilità in caso arrivasse, se fa come ha fatto ljajic questo anno, siamo nei casini. Insisto a dire che la prima cosa da fare era prendere taraabt, alle brutte lo mettevo proprio nel ruolo di iturbe



Ho sempre apprezzato Adel, ma Iturbe e' altra roba. E' un'ira di Dio.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2014)

Io era tanto che non vedevo San siro eccitato dopo una giocata di adel... Per me lo rimpiangeremo molto...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2014)

A 20 anni Iturbe se ne frega di andare a giocare la Champions se ha la possibilità comunque di approdare al Milan.
Che poi alla Juve... in CL per fare figuracce?


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io era tanto che non vedevo San siro eccitato dopo una giocata di adel... Per me lo rimpiangeremo molto...



Tranquillo, se viene Iturbe il gadget più venduto fuori dall stadio saranno i fazzolettini Scottex


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset il Milan sarebbe la scelta del giocatore, ingolosito dal fatto di essere stato posto al centro del progetto e di aver avuto il posto da titolare garantito, mentre la Juventus non avrebbe avuto contatti con i rappresentanti diretti del giocatore.*



C'è solo una possibilità che Iturbe preferisca la Juve al Milan, ed è la Champions League.
Per il resto il Verona preferisce contanti (e il Milan è la squadra che offre più contanti, sai che gliene frega al Verona delle contropartite tecniche se può avere più soldi) e il Milan è quella che offre l'ingaggio più alto al giocatore. Inoltre Iturbe è entusiasta di Inzaghi.
L'unica altra cosa che potrebbe interrompere la trattativa è un ripensamento di Berlusconi, però sarebbe clamoroso a questo punto.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2014)

Io credo che Iturbe preferisca il Milan anche perchè sa che fra un paio di annetti la società non si farà scrupoli a venderlo ai vari Real, Psg, City, ecc.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2014)

*Secondo Pedullà non c'è nessun vantaggio della Juve su Iturbe. Anzi, il Milan tiene molto bene la posizione ed è pronto a presentare un'offerta al Verona. Ora resta solo da risolvere la questione Kakà. La società rossonera aspetta che il brasiliano vada via per accelerare su Iturbe e per evitare che altri club rilancino. Bisogna solo aspettare che tutti i tasselli si incastrino. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà non c'è nessun vantaggio della Juve su Iturbe. Anzi, il Milan tiene molto bene la posizione ed è pronto a presentare un'offerta al Verona. Ora resta solo da risolvere la questione Kakà. La società rossonera aspetta che il brasiliano vada via per accelerare su Iturbe e per evitare che altri club rilancino. Bisogna solo aspettare che tutti i tasselli si incastrino. *



Quindi se tutto è come sembra, entro mercoledi si saprà qualcosa un pò piu di certo.


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Giugno 2014)

Iturbe oggi, Sogliano domani, troppo bello per essere vero...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2014)

*Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *


Ragazzi questo giornale non so come esista ancora. Fino a ieri il Milan era comunque in trattativa, adesso che va via Kakà iniziano a rosicare....che buffoni


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *



Sono disperati.....Godetevi Ibarbo


----------



## Hammer (29 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *



Iniziato il rosicamento nei pressi torinesi


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *



Li prendiamo dalla cessione alla giuve di Balotelli


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *



Se Tuttosporc inizia a fare questi articoli, ci sono buone possibilità...


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *



Rosicamento pure però non hanno tutti i torti.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *



Ma loro di che si preoccupano ? Non erano in pole per Sanchez, Di Maria, Morata, e forse pure Maradona?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà non c'è nessun vantaggio della Juve su Iturbe. Anzi, il Milan tiene molto bene la posizione ed è pronto a presentare un'offerta al Verona. Ora resta solo da risolvere la questione Kakà. La società rossonera aspetta che il brasiliano vada via per accelerare su Iturbe e per evitare che altri club rilancino. Bisogna solo aspettare che tutti i tasselli si incastrino. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *




Da domani ogni giorno è buono per scoprire se la questione Kakà era tutto un bluff.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport, quotidiano torinese, esterna preoccupazioni in merito all'affare Milan-Iturbe: dove prenderanno i soldi se non riusciranno a vendere nessuno? *



Tuttosport dovrebbe chiedersi piu che altro, da dove arriveranno invece i soldi che investe la juve  vidal? Pogba? o entrambi?


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (29 Giugno 2014)

Premettendo che questa è na balla di dimensioni abnormi...
Ma non potevamo tenerci Taarabt!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?


----------



## beralios (29 Giugno 2014)

[MENTION=459]beralios[/MENTION] sei libero giustamente di dare la tua opinione ma non in questi termini e non girare "l'ostacolo" asterischi con i punti.


----------



## sion (29 Giugno 2014)

beralios ha scritto:


> le stesse che ci sono quando suonano le trombe a mer.daset...



io cosi a occhio ti bannerei..prevedo un futuro nebuloso su questo forum per te.


----------



## showtaarabt (29 Giugno 2014)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Premettendo che questa è na balla di dimensioni abnormi...
> Ma non potevamo tenerci Taarabt!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?



Ma infatti basta con sta sega di Iturbe sottospecie di Giovinco argentino...

Guardate James Rodriguez della Colombia quello e' un gran giocatore mica lo sbirulino agitato del Verona...
Taarabt gli e' 10 volte superiore costa molto meno e il restante dei soldi potrebbero essere investiti molto meglio.

Il Fatto che Inzaghi voglia sto nano inutile non depone a suo favore...Cmq molto probabilmente se le premesse sono Iturbe ed Eremenko non faro' l'abbonamento quest'anno...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma infatti basta con sta sega di Iturbe sottospecie di Giovinco argentino...
> 
> Guardate James Rodriguez della Colombia quello e' un gran giocatore mica lo sbirulino agitato del Verona...
> Taarabt gli e' 10 volte superiore costa molto meno e il restante dei soldi potrebbero essere investiti molto meglio.
> ...



Se vabbè. Ora Iturbe è 'na sega...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Giugno 2014)

Scommettiamo che adesso che Kakà è andato via,diranno che la sua cessione non basta e che bisogna cedere anche Matri,Niang,Saponara,Robinho e Pazzini?


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Giugno 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che adesso che Kakà è andato via,diranno che la sua cessione non basta e che bisogna cedere anche Matri,Niang,Saponara,Robinho e Pazzini?


Se cominciano a fare così (ma non credo/spero) non arriverà nessuno.


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Giugno 2014)

Taarabt 10 volte superiore a Iturbe.


----------



## Serginho (29 Giugno 2014)

Ancora con sto Taarabt? Non c'è paragone fra i due, basta sparare eresie


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma infatti basta con sta sega di Iturbe sottospecie di Giovinco argentino...
> 
> Guardate James Rodriguez della Colombia quello e' un gran giocatore mica lo sbirulino agitato del Verona...
> Taarabt gli e' 10 volte superiore costa molto meno e il restante dei soldi potrebbero essere investiti molto meglio.
> ...


James di milioni ne costa 70 e avrà Real e Chelsea addosso, di certo non ti viene in questo Milan. Taarabt oltre ad essere meno forte di Iturbe ha 4 anni di più e già un paio di fallimenti in carriera sule spalle...e soprattutto nel ruolo di esterno sx si sposa meglio l'argentino, o Cerci. Taarabt era al limite da prendere in caso di 4231 e con Menez non a Milanello


----------



## Doctore (29 Giugno 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che adesso che Kakà è andato via,diranno che la sua cessione non basta e che bisogna cedere anche Matri,Niang,Saponara,Robinho e Pazzini?



magari


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2014)

Taarabt 23895902358 volte migliore di Iturbe e pure di James Rodriguez


----------



## 4-3-3 (29 Giugno 2014)

Ma lo prendiamo o no? Cosa stanno aspettando?


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma infatti basta con sta sega di Iturbe sottospecie di Giovinco argentino...
> 
> Guardate James Rodriguez della Colombia quello e' un gran giocatore mica lo sbirulino agitato del Verona...
> Taarabt gli e' 10 volte superiore costa molto meno e il restante dei soldi potrebbero essere investiti molto meglio.
> ...



Paragonare le doti muscolari di Iturbe a quelle di Giovinco ha senso zero, parliamo di due giocatori strutturalmente completamente differenti nonostante l'altezza più o meno in comune


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto Taarabt? Non c'è paragone fra i due, basta sparare eresie



Io non ho mai sopportato ne mai sopporterò i tifosi di un giocatore in particolare, ognuno ha i propri amori ma certe coggiutaggini mi lasciano basito perchè finiscono sempre con il distorcere la realtà


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paragonare le doti muscolari di Iturbe a quelle di Giovinco ha senso zero, parliamo di due giocatori strutturalmente completamente differenti nonostante l'altezza più o meno in comune



Stavo per dirlo io. Così come mi viene da ridere quando paragonano il fisico di Giovinco e quello di Messi.


----------



## Brain84 (29 Giugno 2014)

Si adesso Iturbe è una pippa...ma per cortesia dai


----------



## Serginho (29 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai sopportato ne mai sopporterò i tifosi di un giocatore in particolare, ognuno ha i propri amori ma certe coggiutaggini mi lasciano basito perchè finiscono sempre con il distorcere la realtà



Concordo. A me Taarabt non dispiace per nulla, sopratutto per come ha giocato in questi ultimi 6 mesi, ma certe frasi non si possono leggere proprio


----------



## showtaarabt (29 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paragonare le doti muscolari di Iturbe a quelle di Giovinco ha senso zero, parliamo di due giocatori strutturalmente completamente differenti nonostante l'altezza più o meno in comune



Non volevo paragonare la tipologia di giocatore ma il livello...Anzi Giovinco e' più' tecnico di Iturbe...
Se la vogliamo dire tutta Iturbe e' una specie di Biabiany che sa battere le punizioni...
Testa bassa prova la giocata in velocità' e se gli va di cu lo gli viene bene senno' non ha nessuna padronanza...


Ma voi ora lo esaltate tutti sto Iturbe non per quello che ha fatto ma perché e' superpompato dai vari sconcerti e dalla stampa italiana...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Giugno 2014)

taarabt grandissimo campione che fino a 6 mesi fa aveva fallito al fulham retrocesso in championship 

iturbe sega lol


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Non volevo paragonare la tipologia di giocatore ma il livello...Anzi Giovinco e' più' tecnico di Iturbe...
> *Se la vogliamo dire tutta Iturbe e' una specie di Biabiany che sa battere le punizioni...*
> Testa bassa prova la giocata in velocità' e se gli va di cu lo gli viene bene senno' non ha nessuna padronanza...
> 
> ...



Alzo le mani e mi arrendo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Giugno 2014)

Che ce ne facciamo di Iturbe, riprendiamo Flamini 

Per quel che ho visto di Taarabt, preferirei puntare su Iturbe

Taarabt mi puzza di Boateng 2.0


----------



## Serginho (29 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Se la vogliamo dire tutta Iturbe e' una specie di Biabiany che sa battere le punizioni...



Ho la netta impressione che questa frase ce la ricorderemo a lungo


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> taarabt grandissimo campione che fino a 6 mesi fa aveva fallito al fulham retrocesso in championship
> 
> iturbe sega lol



io sono per taarabt ma non ho mai detto che l'argentino fa schifo.
la cosa che non capisco e che certi tifosi guardano solo quello che puo fare taarabt e quello che puo fare iturbe.

io invece guardo quello che puo fare iturbe da una parte e dall altra guardo quello che possono fare taarabt + un centrocampista da 15 mln.

perche la differenza e anche di costo... e non solo tecnico.

poi sia chiaro che in un 4231 con elsha-taarabt-iturbe potrei anche accetare di avere pazzini titolare tutto l'anno.


----------



## showtaarabt (29 Giugno 2014)

Sbirulino nano velocissimo che senza spazi apertissimi va a sbattere ma dove deve andare?


----------



## showtaarabt (29 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ho la netta impressione che questa frase ce la ricorderemo a lungo



Effettivamente Biabiany è talmente stupido e capra calcisticamente che è un'offesa x Iturbe.

Iturbe gioca nello stesso modo di Giaccherini identici


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Giugno 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> io sono per taarabt ma non ho mai detto che l'argentino fa schifo.
> la cosa che non capisco e che certi tifosi guardano solo quello che puo fare taarabt e quello che puo fare iturbe.
> 
> io invece guardo quello che puo fare iturbe da una parte e dall altra guardo quello che possono fare taarabt + un centrocampista da 15 mln.
> ...



iturbe ti cambia la squadra taarabt e un centrocampista da 15 milioni no


iturbe gioca uguale a giaccherini,ma lol. Certa gente di calcio non dovrebbe nemmeno parlare


----------



## Serginho (29 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Effettivamente Biabiany è talmente stupido e capra calcisticamente che è un'offesa x Iturbe.
> 
> Iturbe gioca nello stesso modo di Giaccherini identici



Quante perle inenarrabili


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> iturbe ti cambia la squadra taarabt e un centrocampista da 15 milioni no



beh io da quel che ho visto ti posso dire che taarabt ti cambia la squadra tranquillamente.
quando giocava lui avevi sempre la sensazione che poteva fare qualcosa.
quando non giocava non valeva nemmeno guardare la partita perche davanti non combinavano nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2014)

*Allora 3 pagine di nulla. C'è già questo benedetto topic 

http://www.milanworld.net/cos-ha-iturbe-piu-di-taarabt-vt18883.html

Per quale motivo dovete venire in un topic, che serve ad aggiornare le news, a ripetere le stesse cose che si possono scrivere in Bar?*



*Da ora in poi ogni posts che non c'entra nulla, sarà cancellato*


----------



## sion (29 Giugno 2014)

finalmente un mod e' intervenuto a placare una delle discussioni piu' stupide e inutili mai sentite su questo forum..

cmq secondo me avremo notizie tra domani e martedi in modo quasi definitivo,visto che kaka grazie al cielo e' andato..speriamo di portarcelo a casa,sarebbe IL colpo dell'estate


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2014)

*Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: " La Juve domani vede il Verona per Iturbe. Marotta prova a chiudere prima che il Milan diventi pericoloso."*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: " La Juve domani vede il Verona per Iturbe. Marotta prova a chiudere prima che il Milan diventi pericoloso."*



Kakà verrà annunciato oggi, Galliani dovrebbe avere abbastanza informazioni e rassicurazioni per formalizzare questa benedetta offerta e acquistarlo una volta per tutte.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Giugno 2014)

A me nel complesso Taarabt è piaciuto in questa stagione ma se non lo riscattiamo per prendere Iturbe mi sembra una mossa francamente sensata, per il maggior potenziale dell'argentino. La partenza di Kakà può far ben sperare a proposito, vediamo. Si parla di Milan o Juve, ma non mi sorprenderei se alla fine arrivasse la Roma con l'offerta giusta e concretizzasse tutto in mezza giornata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: " La Juve domani vede il Verona per Iturbe. Marotta prova a chiudere prima che il Milan diventi pericoloso."*



Se la nostra offerta è reale possiamo chiudere pure entro oggi (la nostra mi sembra più vantaggiosa), se le due offerte sono reali il Verona cercherà l'asta non credo proprio si chiuda domani.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Giugno 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: " La Juve domani vede il Verona per Iturbe. Marotta prova a chiudere prima che il Milan diventi pericoloso."*



Dai dr.Galliani, eviti per favore di fare la figura del cioccolataio per il secondo anno consecutivo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: " La Juve domani vede il Verona per Iturbe. Marotta prova a chiudere prima che il Milan diventi pericoloso."*





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dai dr.Galliani, eviti per favore di fare la figura del cioccolataio per il secondo anno consecutivo.



i più maligni iniziano già a sentire puzza di bruciato... l'idea è quella che Galliani abbia spinto Kakà ad andarsene subito con la scusa di Iturbe quando in realtà l'idea sarebbe soltanto quella di sbarazzarsi di lui e poi valutare l'occasione low cost come al solito. 

Ma io rifiuto questa idea. Ormai tutti parlano di offerta pronta pari a 25M (Laudisa e Pedullà), Di Marzio pure ha confermato che lo stiamo trattando. Insomma sicuramente la trattativa con il Verona non è una bufala. E il prezzo di Iturbe si conosce. Quindi se lo trattiamo vuol dire che i soldi ci sono. Arrivare a montare questo teatrino solo per liberarsi di Kakà è troppo assurdo, anche per lo stesso Galliani.


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Giugno 2014)

Notare che a questi abbiamo prestato Abbiati per un anno, regalato Pirlo, svenduto Davids, fatti fregare sotto il naso Tevez finanziandogli l'acquisto strapagando Matri. 

Senza se, senza ma. Se Iturbe è un vero obbiettivo (e lo è a questo punto) non è umanamente concepibile che ci venga soffiato. Se ciò accadrà Galliani ha solo da comprarsi una corda alla Brico e impiccarsi per la felicità di tutti. Questo quando si tratta di battere la Juve sul mercato stranamente diventa tutto ad un tratto inerte.


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2014)

Appena il Milan molla Kakà ha i soldi per Iturbe, vedremo...io scommettevo che pur partendo Ricky i giornalisti avrebbero poi cominciato a dire serve parte Robinho, serve parta Mexes e via dicendo. I soldi non ci stanno, o Berlusconi fa un regalo di tasca sua o ciao


----------



## Aragorn (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> i più maligni iniziano già a sentire puzza di bruciato... l'idea è quella che Galliani abbia spinto Kakà ad andarsene subito con la scusa di Iturbe quando in realtà l'idea sarebbe soltanto quella di sbarazzarsi di lui e poi valutare l'occasione low cost come al solito.
> 
> Ma io rifiuto questa idea. Ormai tutti parlano di offerta pronta pari a 25M (Laudisa e Pedullà), Di Marzio pure ha confermato che lo stiamo trattando. Insomma sicuramente la trattativa con il Verona non è una bufala. E il prezzo di Iturbe si conosce. *Quindi se lo trattiamo vuol dire che i soldi ci sono*. Arrivare a montare questo teatrino solo per liberarsi di Kakà è troppo assurdo, anche per lo stesso Galliani.



L'unica cosa che mi spaventa è che anche l'anno scorso Galliani non aveva i soldi, ma ciò nonostante si mise a trattare Tevez. Comunque è inutile farsi troppe paranoie, l'impressione è che questa settimana scopriremo molto riguardo le reali possibilità di arrivare o meno a Iturbe.


----------



## Pivellino (30 Giugno 2014)

Da un lato sono pessimista e dall'altro penso che la Juve avrebbe già chiuso se ne avesse avuta la possibilità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: " La Juve domani vede il Verona per Iturbe. Marotta prova a chiudere prima che il Milan diventi pericoloso."*



*Peppe Di Stefano: "Dopo l'ufficialità di Kakà, in questi giorni Galliani proverà a prendere un esterno. L'idea è quella di fargli fare la preparazione dall'inizio, fin dal giorno del raduno".*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Giugno 2014)

ma come "un esterno"?


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Giugno 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Notare che a questi abbiamo prestato Abbiati per un anno, regalato Pirlo, svenduto Davids, fatti fregare sotto il naso Tevez finanziandogli l'acquisto strapagando Matri.
> 
> Senza se, senza ma. Se Iturbe è un vero obbiettivo (e lo è a questo punto) non è umanamente concepibile che ci venga soffiato. Se ciò accadrà Galliani ha solo da comprarsi una corda alla Brico e impiccarsi per la felicità di tutti. Questo quando si tratta di battere la Juve sul mercato stranamente diventa tutto ad un tratto inerte.


"Se ti chiamano somaro una volta ti arrabbi, se ti chiamano somaro due volte dai loro un pugno, ma alla terza volta è meglio che inizi a comprarti una soma" (cit.Slevin)


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2014)

Dopo le pagliacciate con Tevez, mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: " La Juve domani vede il Verona per Iturbe. Marotta prova a chiudere prima che il Milan diventi pericoloso."*




.


----------



## diavolo (30 Giugno 2014)

Spero solo che alla fine della fiera Fester non si presenti con Cerci!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2014)

Gli lasciamo Iturbe e prendiamo Giovinco


----------



## Stex (30 Giugno 2014)

se nn prendiamo iturbe riprendiamo taraabat?


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Giugno 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> se nn prendiamo iturbe riprendiamo taraabat?



Spero proprio sia lui l'alternativa (e non solo).


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> se nn prendiamo iturbe riprendiamo taraabat?



Speriamo che questa megasola di Iturbe a 30 mln se la prenda la Juve...


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)




----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

Guardate in una partita intera quanto è scarso sto giocatore...
A parte la punizione calciata benissimo il resto sembra una compilation della gialappa's...


----------



## Aron (30 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma come "un esterno"?



Iturbe è un esterno.




diavolo ha scritto:


> Spero solo che alla fine della fiera Fester non si presenti con Cerci!



Si sono esposti tramite il canale tematico ufficiale: se parte Kaka arriva uno molto forte, e non è un segreto che si tratti di Iturbe. Cerci non sarebbe la stessa cosa, ma è comunque un'alternativa. 




Stex ha scritto:


> se nn prendiamo iturbe riprendiamo taraabat?



No, altrimenti l'avrebbero già fatto e non avrebbero preso Menez.




Pivellino ha scritto:


> Da un lato sono pessimista e dall'altro penso che la Juve avrebbe già chiuso se ne avesse avuta la possibilità.




Appunto.
Noi aspettavamo di cedere Kaka, la Juve che aspettava?


----------



## pennyhill (30 Giugno 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Da un lato sono pessimista e dall'altro penso che la Juve avrebbe già chiuso se ne avesse avuta la possibilità.



Il fatto è che saranno diversi anni che una società italiana non mette sul tavolo un cifra del genere (25-30 milioni) per il cartellino di un giocatore, senza prima aver ceduto qualcuno per cifre simili o superiori.


----------



## alexxx19 (30 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Guardate in una partita intera quanto è scarso sto giocatore...
> A parte la punizione calciata benissimo il resto sembra una compilation della gialappa's...



Va beh adesso pure scarso...ma per favore lasciate perdere certi commenti


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Guardate in una partita intera quanto è scarso sto giocatore...
> A parte la punizione calciata benissimo il resto sembra una compilation della gialappa's...



3 post di fila e sei pure andato off topic. 
non ti sono bastati i richiami di ieri ?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: " La Juve domani vede il Verona per Iturbe. Marotta prova a chiudere prima che il Milan diventi pericoloso."*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "Dopo l'ufficialità di Kakà, in questi giorni Galliani proverà a prendere un esterno. L'idea è quella di fargli fare la preparazione dall'inizio, fin dal giorno del raduno".*



Ora non ci sono più scuse. 

Sotto.


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Giugno 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: " La Juve domani vede il Verona per Iturbe. Marotta prova a chiudere prima che il Milan diventi pericoloso."*



Sarebbe curioso anche sapere dove va a prendere i soldi la juve. Rilanciare e chiudere a 30 a questo punto è la prospettiva ma a queste cifre è pura follia.


----------



## cris (30 Giugno 2014)

ma siamo sicuri che questo giocatore valga ste vagonate di soldi?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Giugno 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Iturbe è un esterno.
> *



ma va? 

mi fa paura il fatto che l'obiettivo prima fosse Iturbe e adesso "un esterno" uno qualunque insomma...mah per fortuna entro una settimana anche sta telenovela si chiude


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 3 post di fila e sei pure andato off topic.
> non ti sono bastati i richiami di ieri ?



Non sono andato off topic xchè ho espresso la speranza che lo prendesse la Juve visto che si parlava di tale possibilità.

Ho giustificato tale speranza con un video di una partita intera di Iturbe.
Ho postato il video singolarmente come da regolamento e quindi ho commentato il video nel post sottostante...

Fosse x me avrei scritto il tutto in un solo post ma poi mi dicevate che non seguivo il regolamento inerente ai video...

Cmq vedo che fate di tutto per censurare qualsiasi critica a Iturbe anche se ben dettagliata e supportata chiudendomi una discussione sul bar senza nessun motivo...


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> ma siamo sicuri che questo giocatore valga ste vagonate di soldi?



Chiederselo è offtopic...

Si può solo scrivere che è l'erede di Messi e Aguero xchè è giovane argentino e gli assomiglia fisicamente...


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2014)

Se Iturbe va alla Juve dovrebbero arrivare le dimissioni immediate di Zio Fester. Utopia purtroppo.


----------



## gabuz (30 Giugno 2014)

@showtaarabt
Ascolta perché parlo adesso e poi agisco (per sempre). La devi finire. Chiaro? La devi proprio finire.
Noi non censuriamo niente, anzi, hai scelto il forum sbagliato per un'accusa del genere visto che siamo famosi in rete per garantire davvero la libertà d'espressione. Vai su altri lidi e vediamo chi censura.

Ti vengono chiusi i topic perché hai stracciato! Sei ossessionato e ossessioni noi!
Preferisci Taarabt? Benissimo, ne hai tutto il diritto. Ma non puoi aprire mille discussioni, avvelenare i topic perché devi *imporre* la tua idea. Apri un topic, esponi la tua idea e nel caso gli altri ti rispondo. Ma se non lo fanno non puoi assillarci sperando di farci cambiare idea, e se lo fanno ma con un'opinione diversa dalla tua devi accettarla. Punto e basta.

Nel topic che hai aperto hai scritto:



showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Secondo me non lo avete mai visto giocare e vi fate condizionare da qualche goal della domenica che ha fatto dal fatto che sia un nano argentino e quindi suggestivo oltre dalla stampa italica che lo stà pompando oltremodo...


Ma che razza di atteggiamento è? Ma chi ti credi di essere? Abbassa quella cresta subito, togliti quella spocchia e smettila di contestare l'operato dello staff quando hai torto marcio! E sei già stato *ripetutamente *ed *abbondantemente *avvisato!

Ultimo avvertimento ovviamente. Cambia registro non da adesso, perché è già tardi. Da ieri!


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> @showtaarabt
> Ascolta perché parlo adesso e poi agisco (per sempre). La devi finire. Chiaro? La devi proprio finire.
> Noi non censuriamo niente, anzi, hai scelto il forum sbagliato per un'accusa del genere visto che siamo famosi in rete per garantire davvero la libertà d'espressione. Vai su altri lidi e vediamo chi censura.
> 
> ...



Non stavo più parlando di Taarabt rispetto ad Iturbe ma volevo condividere con altri utenti di aver trovato su youtube dei video molto specifici che raccoglievano fedelmente tutte le azioni di Iturbe in partite intere quindi non solo compilation che contengono solo i goal della domenica...Poteva nascere un 3d interessante per chi non ha mai visto Itrbe giocare e si domanda perchè venga valutato 30 milioni...
Il primo 3D è stato chiuso per un'errore formale di regolamento avendo usato delle lettere maiuscole nel titolo.
Il secondo 3D per ripredere la discussione e non andare offtopic come mi è stato detto su calciomercato non aveva nessun vizio di forma ma è stato chiuso ugualmente



gabuz ha scritto:


> Nel topic che hai aperto hai scritto:
> 
> 
> Ma che razza di atteggiamento è? Ma chi ti credi di essere? Abbassa quella cresta subito, togliti quella spocchia e smettila di contestare l'operato dello staff quando hai torto marcio! E sei già stato *ripetutamente *ed *abbondantemente *avvisato!
> ...



Che razza di atteggiamento è? Per caso ho mancato di rispetto a qualcuno dicendo che secondo me Iturbe viene sopravvalutato perchè è giovane è argentino quindi evoca facili suggestioni ed è pompato dalla stampa?

Oltretutto io volevo supportare le mie argomentazioni con del materiale multimediale fruibile da tutti gli utenti ma mi è stato evidentemente impedito.


P.S. Visto che mi prendete tutti per i fondelli se oso mettere in discussione il presunto talento di Iturbe il novello Messi che secondo me è più una brutta coppia di Lavezzi vi informo che Moggi forse il più grande esperto di calcio italiano degli ultimi 30 anni la pensa esattamente come me...Basta cercare s google visto che per regolamento non posso permettermi di linkare l'articolo o copiaincollarlo

Buona continuazione...


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> ma siamo sicuri che questo giocatore valga ste vagonate di soldi?



prendila così. A 20 anni ha fatto un campionato eccezionale, ha delle capacità favolose, molte ancora inespresse, tecnicamente è fantastico (anche se non è un numero 10, cioè non è quello dalla giocata ad effetto) e tatticamente è il miglior giovane esterno destro che ci sia in circolazione. Qualcuno dice che sembra James Rodriguez... altri lo hanno paragonato al giovane Messi...onestamente in alcune cose ricorda più Bale (la progressione impressionante ad esempio.... vedere il gol di Bale contro il Barça e l'assist di Iturbe per Toni contro il Livorno). Ovviamente non sto paragonando i due, ma voglio solo dire che tipologia di giocatore è Iturbe. 
Altra cosa... si potrebbe dire che per 30mln puoi prendere top player...vedi Fabregas... ma bisogna ricordare
1)che i top player prendono tanti soldi come ingaggio
2)che i top player al Milan non ci vengono.

Se devi spendere tanti soldi per un giocatore, deve essere per forza un giovane di prospettiva. In questo momento meglio di Iturbe non puoi prendere.
Li vale quei soldi? attualmente forse no (dai 15 ai 20 è il prezzo giusto) ma potenzialmente ne vale più del doppio.


----------



## Ale (30 Giugno 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> ma siamo sicuri che questo giocatore valga ste vagonate di soldi?



non li vale infatti


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> ma siamo sicuri che questo giocatore valga ste vagonate di soldi?



Stesso mio timore. Però se Pogba vale 70, Iturbe 25 ne può valere anche se gioca da un anno solo ad alti livelli.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Milan ha bisogno di gente velocissima, in grado di saltare l'uomo e di creare superiorità numerica: questo è il calcio moderno. Basta ex giocatori piantati a terra.

Iturbe è una scommessa, ma credo che vada fatta. E se gli affiancassimo anche il riscatto di Taaraabt, lì davanti saremmo quasi perfetti.


----------



## gabuz (30 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Non stavo più parlando di Taarabt rispetto ad Iturbe ma volevo condividere con altri utenti di aver trovato su youtube dei video molto specifici che raccoglievano fedelmente tutte le azioni di Iturbe in partite intere quindi non solo compilation che contengono solo i goal della domenica...Poteva nascere un 3d interessante per chi non ha mai visto Itrbe giocare e si domanda perchè venga valutato 30 milioni...
> Il primo 3D è stato chiuso per un'errore formale di regolamento avendo usato delle lettere maiuscole nel titolo.
> Il secondo 3D per ripredere la discussione e non andare offtopic come mi è stato detto su calciomercato non aveva nessun vizio di forma ma è stato chiuso ugualmente
> 
> ...


Errore n. 1: Parli di Iturbe giocatore nel topic di calciomercato dove si parla della *trattativa* Iturbe, non del giocatore.

Errore n. 2: Quando sostieni che "Secondo me non lo avete mai visto giocare" e che, peggio ancora "vi fate condizionare da qualche goal della domenica" ci manchi di rispetto eccome! Chi sei tu per sapere se abbiamo o meno visto giocare qualcuno? Ma *soprattutto* chi sei tu per dire che ci facciamo condizionare? Oltretutto nemmeno ci conosci visto che sei appena arrivato. E spari sentenze.

Continui a frignare che ti diamo addosso perché metti in discussione Iturbe senza fare un passo indietro e renderti conto che di Iturbe non ce ne frega un emerito ma sei *tu che continui a sbagliare tutto*. *Sbagli topic* in primis e *sbagli atteggiamento*.

Adesso basta. Se, e solo se, si continua via pm.


----------



## peppe75 (30 Giugno 2014)

Ora è il solo caso di aspettare....la Rube si è resa conto che questa volta non c'è trippa per gatti...deve essere ricambiato l'affronto fatto a Galliani con Tevez...lo stesso Adriano si rende conto che qui c'è in ballo il suo nome e la sua carriera...è una guerra vera e propria contro Marotta e Paratici...


----------



## gabuz (30 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha bisogno di gente velocissima, in grado di saltare l'uomo e di creare superiorità numerica: questo è il calcio moderno. Basta ex giocatori piantati a terra.
> 
> Iturbe è una scommessa, ma credo che vada fatta. E se gli affiancassimo anche il riscatto di Taaraabt, lì davanti saremmo quasi perfetti.



Sono d'accordo. Ci credono davvero tanto visto che l'investimento è decisamente rischioso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2014)

Io credo che in questa settimana anche l'affare Iturbe avrà un epilogo, in un senso o nell'altro. Se Marotta domani vuole rivedere il Verona, probabilmente è per rilanciare o cambiare la contropartita (Quaglia ha un ingaggio pesante). Noi a quanto pare offriamo qualcosa in più di cash. Per me sarà fondamentale la volontà del giocatore. Se Pippo lo ha sedotto a dovere, e se i nostri 25M sono veri, in settimana arriva pure lui.


----------



## cris (30 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha bisogno di gente velocissima, in grado di saltare l'uomo e di creare superiorità numerica: questo è il calcio moderno. Basta ex giocatori piantati a terra.
> 
> Iturbe è una scommessa, ma credo che vada fatta. E se gli affiancassimo anche il riscatto di Taaraabt, lì davanti saremmo quasi perfetti.



Son daccordo, l'unico problema è se non viene riscattato il franco-marocchino, la davanti non è che complessivamente si corra molto, sarebbe quindi (Iturbe) obbligato a non sfruttare le sue qualità, altrimenti non avrebbe compagni a cui passar la palla essendo l'unico a correre in profondità


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha bisogno di gente velocissima, in grado di saltare l'uomo e di creare superiorità numerica: questo è il calcio moderno. Basta ex giocatori piantati a terra.
> 
> Iturbe è una scommessa, ma credo che vada fatta. E se gli affiancassimo anche il riscatto di Taaraabt, lì davanti saremmo quasi perfetti.



Magari la "trattativa" si è arenata perchè il grande intenditore con la cravatta gialla ha deciso di rispolverare la sua vecchia passione per bip bip Biabiany che aveva già provato a portare al Milan a gennaio chissà mai che ci scappa anche un'opzione per Paletta.

A questo punto non potremmo nemmeno lamentare in quanto Biabiany è il giocatore più veloce del mondo.Con lui ed Abate con tutta questa velocità faremmo sfracelli...

Vedremo chi la spunterà tra Iturbe e Biabiany...


----------



## cris (30 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Magari la "trattativa" si è arenata perchè il grande intenditore con la cravatta gialla ha deciso di rispolverare la sua vecchia passione per bip bip Biabiany che aveva già provato a portare al Milan a gennaio chissà mai che ci scappa anche un'opzione per Paletta.
> 
> A questo punto non potremmo nemmeno lamentare in quanto Biabiany è il giocatore più veloce del mondo.Con lui ed Abate con tutta questa velocità faremmo sfracelli...
> 
> Vedremo chi la spunterà tra Iturbe e Biabiany...


Potremmo prendere Bolt a sto punto


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> Son daccordo, l'unico problema è se non viene riscattato il franco-marocchino, la davanti non è che complessivamente si corra molto, sarebbe quindi (Iturbe) obbligato a non sfruttare le sue qualità, altrimenti non avrebbe compagni a cui passar la palla essendo l'unico a correre in profondità










E se sostituiamo adeguatamente Balo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2014)

*Peppe Di Stefano: "L'addio di Kakà potrebbe dare il la alla trattativa per un altro giocatore d'attacco come Iturbe o Lavezzi. Chissà che la dirigenza il giorno del raduno, 10 luglio, non voglia fare una piccola grande sorpresa ai suoi tifosi..."*


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "L'addio di Kakà potrebbe dare il la alla trattativa per un altro giocatore d'attacco come Iturbe o Lavezzi. Chissà che la dirigenza il giorno del raduno, 10 luglio, non voglia fare una piccola grande sorpresa ai suoi tifosi..."*



Visto che il motivo ufficioso di attesa era la questione Kakà,dieci giorni sono più che sufficienti.
Sempre che non fosse tutto fumo.


----------



## cris (30 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E se sostituiamo adeguatamente Balo....



Ah, vero


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> Potremmo prendere Bolt a sto punto



Moggi di cui si può dire tutto ma non che non sia un grande intenditore di calcio ha mostrato grandi perplessità su Iturbe ed ha detto testuali parole a Radio Goal qualche giorno fa:

“Se una squadra vuole essere davvero grande non può affidarsi da uno che gioca in contropiede. Iturbe messo nell’area avversaria diventa un giocatore normale, può essere al massimo un’alternativa ai titolari”.

Come è ovvio non basta la velocità per essere dei grandi giocatori sennò Obafemi Martins e Biabiany si sarebbero spartiti gli ultimi palloni d'oro al posto di Messi e Ronaldo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Moggi di cui si può dire tutto ma non che non sia un grande intenditore di calcio ha mostrato grandi perplessità su Iturbe ed ha detto testuali parole a Radio Goal qualche giorno fa:
> 
> “Se una squadra vuole essere davvero grande non può affidarsi da uno che gioca in contropiede. Iturbe messo nell’area avversaria diventa un giocatore normale, può essere al massimo un’alternativa ai titolari”.
> 
> Come è ovvio non basta la velocità per essere dei grandi giocatori sennò Obafemi Martins e Biabiany si sarebbero spartiti gli ultimi palloni d'oro al posto di Messi e Ronaldo.



Il calcio adesso è tecnica in velocità. Iturbe ha tutto per essere un giocatore vero.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "L'addio di Kakà potrebbe dare il la alla trattativa per un altro giocatore d'attacco come Iturbe o Lavezzi. Chissà che la dirigenza il giorno del raduno, 10 luglio, non voglia fare una piccola grande sorpresa ai suoi tifosi..."*



*Raga commentate la news giusto per rimettere al centro dell'attenzione il tema del topic.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2014)

*Secondo Tuttosport l'offerta che Galliani recapiterà al Verona è questa: 25M cash, con pagamento rateizzato in 4 tranches. 10M subito (gli 8M risparmiati da Kakà, più altri 2), e gli altri 15M nei successivi 3 anni (5M ogni anno).*


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'offerta che Galliani recapiterà al Verona è questa: 25M cash, con pagamento rateizzato in 4 tranches. 10M subito (gli 8M risparmiati da Kakà, più altri 2), e gli altri 15M nei successivi 3 anni (5M ogni anno).*



Si, tutti rateizzano così. Cioè la parte più corposa attraverso la prima tranche. Il resto successivamente. Vediamo un po'.


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il calcio adesso è tecnica in velocità. Iturbe ha tutto per essere un giocatore vero.



E' proprio la tecnica in velocità che gli manca a sto trottolino argentino.Veloce è veloce per carità di dio ma sbaglia apoggi elementari fa cross stile abate sbagliati di 20 metri va a sbattere contro i difensori anzichè alzare la testa e passarla ai giocatori meglio posizionati...

Ti consiglio di guardare il video di youtube Iturbe vs Livorno dove ci sono tutte le azioni dalla prima all'ultima dove era coinvolto Iturbe errori compresi(tantissimi) e una gran punizione dove ha segnato poi giudica tu...

Ad ogni modo parrebbe che la Juve sia in dirittura d'arrivo con questa trattativa offrono 20 milioni più quagliarella


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'offerta che Galliani recapiterà al Verona è questa: 25M cash, con pagamento rateizzato in 4 tranches. 10M subito (gli 8M risparmiati da Kakà, più altri 2), e gli altri 15M nei successivi 3 anni (5M ogni anno).*



Offerta congrua e sostenibile,direi.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> E' proprio la tecnica in velocità che gli manca a sto trottolino argentino.Veloce è veloce per carità di dio ma sbaglia apoggi elementari fa cross stile abate sbagliati di 20 metri va a sbattere contro i difensori anzichè alzare la testa e passarla ai giocatori meglio posizionati...
> 
> Ti consiglio di guardare il video di youtube Iturbe vs Livorno dove ci sono tutte le azioni dalla prima all'ultima dove era coinvolto Iturbe errori compresi(tantissimi) e una gran punizione dove ha segnato poi giudica tu...
> 
> Ad ogni modo parrebbe che la Juve sia in dirittura d'arrivo con questa trattativa offrono 20 milioni più quagliarella



*Hai detto la tua, ora basta co sta lagna che dura da 2 giorni. Puoi andare avanti un'estate intera a dire le stesse cose??? Dai!!!*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'offerta che Galliani recapiterà al Verona è questa: 25M cash, con pagamento rateizzato in 4 tranches. 10M subito (gli 8M risparmiati da Kakà, più altri 2), e gli altri 15M nei successivi 3 anni (5M ogni anno).*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si, tutti rateizzano così. Cioè la parte più corposa attraverso la prima tranche. Il resto successivamente. Vediamo un po'.



infatti. Anche Ibra arrivò in questo modo (8M all'anno in quel caso, 3 rate dello stesso importo). Balotelli addirittura lo stiamo pagando in 5 rate di 4M l'una. Per Iturbe 10M + 15M nei successivi 3 anni mi sembra un'offerta normale. Se poi c'è qualcuno che offre 25M tutti e subito o in sole due rate, allora sarà fondamentale la volontà del giocatore. Ma dubito che qualche squadra tiri fuori tutti questi soldi in poco tempo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'offerta che Galliani recapiterà al Verona è questa: 25M cash, con pagamento rateizzato in 4 tranches. 10M subito (gli 8M risparmiati da Kakà, più altri 2), e gli altri 15M nei successivi 3 anni (5M ogni anno).*






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> infatti. Anche Ibra arrivò in questo modo (8M all'anno in quel caso, 3 rate dello stesso importo). Balotelli addirittura lo stiamo pagando in 5 rate di 4M l'una. Per Iturbe 10M + 15M nei successivi 3 anni mi sembra un'offerta normale. Se poi c'è qualcuno che offre 25M tutti e subito o in sole due rate, allora sarà fondamentale la volontà del giocatore. Ma dubito che qualche squadra tiri fuori tutti questi soldi in poco tempo.



Si, credo che anche la Juve possa fare un'offerta simile.


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2014)

25 milioni cash è un'ottima offerta


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'offerta che Galliani recapiterà al Verona è questa: 25M cash, con pagamento rateizzato in 4 tranches. 10M subito (gli 8M risparmiati da Kakà, più altri 2), e gli altri 15M nei successivi 3 anni (5M ogni anno).*


.
[MENTION=1442]showtaarabt[/MENTION] basta intasare il topic con discussioni che non c'entrano nulla con la trattativa. Sei già stato ripreso da un mod.Allora questo sarà il mio ultimo avvertimento, o la finisci oppure ti prendi un mese di ban. Non posso stare qui e cancellare ogni posts. Non siamo all'asilo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'offerta che Galliani recapiterà al Verona è questa: 25M cash, con pagamento rateizzato in 4 tranches. 10M subito (gli 8M risparmiati da Kakà, più altri 2), e gli altri 15M nei successivi 3 anni (5M ogni anno).*


Se non ci svegliamo la vedo dura, ho appena letto che la Juventus ha ceduto Vucinic per 6 milioni e domani incontrano il Verona...


----------



## MisterBet (30 Giugno 2014)

A MC hanno confermato l'esistenza della trattativa sottolineando che per adesso i conti non tornano...cioé il Verona chiede troppo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> A MC hanno confermato l'esistenza della trattativa sottolineando che per adesso i conti non tornano...cioé il Verona chiede troppo...



Eccola la allora il fatto che abbiamo offerto 25 milioni è tutta una scusa inventata dai giornali, altrimenti da 30 a 25 si trova l'accordo dai.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> A MC hanno confermato l'esistenza della trattativa sottolineando che per adesso i conti non tornano...cioé il Verona chiede troppo...



brutta notizia questa. Se chiedono 30M si può offrire 25M più un giovane, che problema c'è? Se poi non siamo arrivati manco a 25M allora è un altro conto. Ma Laudisa e Pedullà dicevano che i 25M li avremmo offerti. Quindi o facciamo gli spilorci per 5M (ma a questo punto non credo), o Laudisa e Pedullà avevano dato informazioni errate (e non credo), oppure il Verona gioca di furbizia e adesso ha alzato il prezzo oltre i 30M sperando che qualche società straniera abbocchi (e tendo a credere a questa ipotesi). Fosse realmente così, tanti saluti.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'offerta che Galliani recapiterà al Verona è questa: 25M cash, con pagamento rateizzato in 4 tranches. 10M subito (gli 8M risparmiati da Kakà, più altri 2), e gli altri 15M nei successivi 3 anni (5M ogni anno).*


Se la Juve ci frega ancora (visto i 6 mln incassati per Vucinic) è da rivolta


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> A MC hanno confermato l'esistenza della trattativa sottolineando che per adesso i conti non tornano...cioé il Verona chiede troppo...



Che non fosse così facile, ovvero rescissione Kakà e acquisizione di Iturbe immediata, era facilmente intuibile. Spero che poi alla fine i conti possano tornare, altrimenti sai che figura di melma (l'ennesima).


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se la Juve ci frega ancora (visto i 6 mln incassati per Vucinic) è da rivolta



Se lo prende la Juve vuol dire che il Milan non c'era ha solo fatto come sempre da "alziamo l'offerta" come lo scorso anno con Adem.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se lo prende la Juve vuol dire che il Milan non c'era ha solo fatto come sempre da "alziamo l'offerta" come lo scorso anno con Adem.



Credo che sinceramente che Milan e Juve siano ancora lontane dalla valutazione del Verona. La storia sarà lunghetta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo che sinceramente che Milan e Juve siano ancora lontane dalla valutazione del Verona. La storia sarà lunghetta.



Si sono d'accordo, non ci credo manco se lo vedo che il Milan ha offerto 25 milioni e manco la Juve con 21, ora bisogna vedere se anche Di Marzio e Pedullà confermano l'incontro per domani Marotta-Verona e li la vedo dura più del solito visto che la Juve ha appena incassano 6 milioni dalla cessione di Vucinic.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Giugno 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> A MC hanno confermato l'esistenza della trattativa sottolineando che per adesso i conti non tornano...cioé il Verona chiede troppo...



La stanno romanzando, se no come fanno poi a spacciarlo per l'acquisto del secolo ?


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo che sinceramente che Milan e Juve siano ancora lontane dalla valutazione del Verona. La storia sarà lunghetta.



Bhè ma spendere 15 mln x Iturbe sarebbero già tanti figuriamoci 25-30...
Spero che sia una tecnica del Milan x tirare il pacco a Marrotta facendo alzare il prezzo stiamo a vedere...


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Giugno 2014)

ma 30 milioni è la giusta valutazione? 
showtaarabt esagera nel dire che è un brocco, che vale 5mln...certo è che per quanto visto finora 20mln sarebbero più che buoni dai. Complimenti al verona,cmq vada valorizzerà al massimo grazie a quest'asta


----------



## pennyhill (30 Giugno 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *ma 30 milioni è la giusta valutazione? *
> showtaarabt esagera nel dire che è un brocco, che vale 5mln...certo è che per quanto visto finora 20mln sarebbero più che buoni dai. Complimenti al verona,cmq vada valorizzerà al massimo grazie a quest'asta



No, ma dopo averlo pagato 15 cash, non possono chiedere meno di 25.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma 30 milioni è la giusta valutazione?
> showtaarabt esagera nel dire che è un brocco, che vale 5mln...certo è che per quanto visto finora 20mln sarebbero più che buoni dai. Complimenti al verona,cmq vada valorizzerà al massimo grazie a quest'asta



Infatti, io spenderei sui 18-20 mln per Iturbe. Sono una cifra congrua per il suo valore, però devi considerare che il Verona avendolo riscattato a 15, vorrà farci quantomeno una decina di mln di guadagno netto.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> No, ma dopo averlo pagato 15 cash, non possono chiedere meno di 25.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti, io spenderei sui 18-20 mln per Iturbe. Sono una cifra congrua per il suo valore, però devi considerare che il Verona avendolo riscattato a 15, vorrà farci quantomeno una decina di mln di guadagno netto.



Giusto. Però una valutazione oltre i 30 sarebbe comunque da criminali.


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti, io spenderei sui 18-20 mln per Iturbe. Sono una cifra congrua per il suo valore, però devi considerare che il Verona avendolo riscattato a 15, vorrà farci quantomeno una decina di mln di guadagno netto.



E chi lo ha ordinato il medico?

Metti caso lo vendessero a 18 ci farebbero il 20% di ritorno sul capitale in pochi giorni...Io credo che se lo hanno riscattato a quella cifra e' perché' hanno un'accordo di massima su quella cifra ma ora provano a tirare il prezzo il più' possibile ma credo che a 20 te lo portano con un pacco regalo anche perché' se dovesse rimanere rischierebbe di perdere tanto valore con una stagione storta dello sbirulino...
Cmq io 20 milioni li spenderei per una grande mezzala che ti fa veramente fare il salto di qualità' alla squadra...


----------



## pennyhill (30 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giusto. Però una valutazione oltre i 30 sarebbe comunque da criminali.



Oltre i 30, ma anche a 28-29, non credo che il Verona troverebbe acquirenti in Italia, e probabilmente anche all'estero. Comunque anche i 21 anni, contribuiscono alla valutazione. Oggigiorno i giocatori li paghi quasi più sul potenziale che sull'effettivo valore.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset ora, dopo aver ufficializzato l'addio di Kakà, partirà l'assalto del Milan a Iturbe. Non sarà facile perchè sul giocatore ci sono altri club (Juve e Roma su tutti) e la valutazione è tra i 20 ed i 25 milioni di euro. Ma in casa Milan trapela ottimismo sulla buona riuscita dell'operazione. *


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Giugno 2014)

il prezzo giusto sarebbe 20-25 ma il verona tra prestito oneroso e riscatto ci ha speso 17 milioni è normale chieda una cifra del genere


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset ora, dopo aver ufficializzato l'addio di Kakà, partirà l'assalto del Milan a Iturbe. Non sarà facile perchè sul giocatore ci sono altri club (Juve e Roma su tutti) e la valutazione è tra i 20 ed i 25 milioni di euro. Ma in casa Milan trapela ottimismo sulla buona riuscita dell'operazione. *



Secondo me il verona aspetta una contropartita tecnica importante e credo che tra le proposte saponara+20M potrebbe essere la più convincente. 30M non glieli darà nessuno, a meno che aspettino una proposta estera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset ora, dopo aver ufficializzato l'addio di Kakà, partirà l'assalto del Milan a Iturbe. Non sarà facile perchè sul giocatore ci sono altri club (Juve e Roma su tutti) e la valutazione è tra i 20 ed i 25 milioni di euro. Ma in casa Milan trapela ottimismo sulla buona riuscita dell'operazione. *



_Filtra cauto ottimismo_


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Secondo me il verona aspetta una contropartita tecnica importante e credo che tra le proposte saponara+20M potrebbe essere la più convincente. 30M non glieli darà nessuno, a meno che aspettino una proposta estera.



Ma secondo voi uno che prima del Verona faceva la panca sia al Porto (e ci poteva stare xchè giovane) ma anche al River Plate (giusto la scorsa stagione in una squadra più che modesta) e nel Verone da ipertitolare giocandole tutte da seconda punta e tirando pure le punizioni ha fatto 8 goal e appena 4 assist può essere comprato x 30 milioni?


----------



## Doctore (30 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi uno che prima del Verona faceva la panca sia al Porto (e ci poteva stare xchè giovane) ma anche al River Plate (giusto la scorsa stagione in una squadra più che modesta) e nel Verone da ipertitolare giocandole tutte da seconda punta e tirando pure le punizioni ha fatto 8 goal e appena 4 assist può essere comprato x 30 milioni?



lo so anch io ho le tue stesse perplessità...ma per una volta che il milan prova a comprare qualcuno dopo tanto tempo non voglio gettare croci addosso a nessuno


----------



## cris (30 Giugno 2014)

25mln son un sacco di soldi... speriam ne valga la pena, con quei soldi ci siam presi mica un Ibra?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Secondo me il verona aspetta una contropartita tecnica importante e credo che tra le proposte saponara+20M potrebbe essere la più convincente. 30M non glieli darà nessuno, a meno che aspettino una proposta estera.



Secondo me vogliono farci almeno 10 mln di avanzo, e chiederanno solo soldi per questo. Però è anche vero che devono cederlo per forza, e a Agosto se non se lo prende nessuno cominceranno a fare meno i duri.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset ora, dopo aver ufficializzato l'addio di Kakà, partirà l'assalto del Milan a Iturbe. Non sarà facile perchè sul giocatore ci sono altri club (Juve e Roma su tutti) e la valutazione è tra i 20 ed i 25 milioni di euro. Ma in casa Milan trapela ottimismo sulla buona riuscita dell'operazione. *



.



cris ha scritto:


> 25mln son un sacco di soldi... speriam ne valga la pena, con quei soldi ci siam presi mica un Ibra?



Sì però è difficile confrontare i due. Ibra aveva 30 anni, Iturbe lo paghi soprattutto per il potenziale. Ormai appena un 20enne fa bene una stagione la cifra è quella.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma 30 milioni è la giusta valutazione?
> showtaarabt esagera nel dire che è un brocco, che vale 5mln...certo è che per quanto visto finora 20mln sarebbero più che buoni dai. Complimenti al verona,cmq vada valorizzerà al massimo grazie a quest'asta



Per me non vale 30 milioni, il problema è che l'hanno riscattato a 15 milioni quello è il problema, ora tirano su il prezzo di brutto, se il riscatto era piu basso con 20 milioni te lo portavi a casa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset ora, dopo aver ufficializzato l'addio di Kakà, partirà l'assalto del Milan a Iturbe. Non sarà facile perchè sul giocatore ci sono altri club (Juve e Roma su tutti) e la valutazione è tra i 20 ed i 25 milioni di euro. Ma in casa Milan trapela ottimismo sulla buona riuscita dell'operazione. *



Ora staremo ad aspettare al posto di accelerare, intanto domani Marotta incontra il Verona e noi nonostante abbiamo ceduto Kakà non ci muoviamo in fretta.


----------



## cris (30 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Sì però è difficile confrontare i due. Ibra aveva 30 anni, Iturbe lo paghi soprattutto per il potenziale. Ormai appena un 20enne fa bene una stagione la cifra è quella.





speriamo bene... io non nascondo di avere numerosi dubbi, ma ammetto di conoscerlo ben poco. la mia e solo una cattiva sensazione


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Giugno 2014)

Quando filtra ottimismo è sempre un disastro


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Sì però è difficile confrontare i due. Ibra aveva 30 anni, Iturbe lo paghi soprattutto per il potenziale. Ormai appena un 20enne fa bene una stagione la cifra è quella.



Giusto, ma alla fine a bilancio Ibra "pesò" 18 mln il primo anno e 26 il secondo, Iturbe, ipotizzando un quinquennale a 1,5 mln all'anno netti e 30 mln di cartellino, peserebbe 9 mln all'anno.


----------



## sion (30 Giugno 2014)

eccolo la',il ritorno del filtraggio cauto ottimistico


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset ora, dopo aver ufficializzato l'addio di Kakà, partirà l'assalto del Milan a Iturbe. Non sarà facile perchè sul giocatore ci sono altri club (Juve e Roma su tutti) e la valutazione è tra i 20 ed i 25 milioni di euro. Ma in casa Milan trapela ottimismo sulla buona riuscita dell'operazione. *




.


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

Ne parlate quasi come se fosse un problema nostro che il Verona lo ha riscattato per 15 milioni...
Bisognerebbe vedere con quali opzioni è stato stipulato questo riscatto...
Il mondo è pieno di giovani potenzialmente più forti di Iturbe che sono appunto delle scommesse e senza passare dal verona ma comprandoli direttamente alla fonte come ha fatto il Porto vengono via per relativamente poco.Io 20 milioni li spenderei per uno come Eriksen che ti fa fare il salto di qualità all'intera squadra...


----------



## Pivellino (30 Giugno 2014)

ammazza però che disco rotto


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> ammazza però che disco rotto



Vorrei farti presente che Kakà lo avevamo preso a 8 milioni ed era già la stella del San Paolo assieme a Luis Fabiano...Giocava la libertadores da protagonista e aveva fatto pure qualche presenza ai mondiali 2002 vinti poi dal suo brasile...
Onestamente come curriculum non c'era confronto rispetto ad iTurbo ed è una presa in giro che chiedano 3 volte tanto...


----------



## radja (30 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ne parlate quasi come se fosse un problema nostro che il Verona lo ha riscattato per 15 milioni...
> Bisognerebbe vedere con quali opzioni è stato stipulato questo riscatto...
> Il mondo è pieno di giovani potenzialmente più forti di Iturbe che sono appunto delle scommesse e senza passare dal verona ma comprandoli direttamente alla fonte come ha fatto il Porto vengono via per relativamente poco.Io 20 milioni li spenderei per uno come Eriksen che ti fa fare il salto di qualità all'intera squadra...


Ammazza oh,e' tutto il giorno che seguo questo 3D e posso dirti che ho capito benissimo che a te Iturbe non piace pero` ora basta...te ne prego,sei di una pesantezza unica.


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

radja ha scritto:


> Ammazza oh,e' tutto il giorno che seguo questo 3D e posso dirti che ho capito benissimo che a te Iturbe non piace pero` ora basta...te ne prego,sei di una pesantezza unica.



Ma a prescindere che a me piaccia o non piaccia non si può farne una colpa assurda alla società se decidesse di ritirarsi dalla trattativa a quei prezzi allucinanti per quello che è il curriculum del giocatore...

Purtroppo vedo che molti a prescindere da chi andremo a comprare vogliono che il Milan cacci tanti soldi e se saltasse questa trattativa sarebbe una cosa di cui vergognarsi...Non siamo l'inter di Moratti che poteva permettersi di buttare 30 milioni x Vampeta o Quaresma.Non abbiamo speso fino ad oggi vediamo di spendere ma bene per fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## radja (30 Giugno 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma a prescindere che a me piaccia o non piaccia non si può farne una colpa assurda alla società se decidesse di ritirarsi dalla trattativa a quei prezzi allucinanti per quello che è il curriculum del giocatore...
> 
> Purtroppo vedo che molti a prescindere da chi andremo a comprare vogliono che il Milan cacci tanti soldi e se saltasse questa trattativa sarebbe una cosa di cui vergognarsi...Non siamo l'inter di Moratti che poteva permettersi di buttare 30 milioni x Vampeta o Quaresma.Non abbiamo speso fino ad oggi vediamo di spendere ma bene per fare il salto di qualità.


Ma cosa stai dicendo????????buonanotte.


----------



## showtaarabt (30 Giugno 2014)

radja ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo????????buonanotte.



Dico che farebbero bene a pagare 25 Iturbe solo se ci valutano 15 Saponara e lo ritirano come usato...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset ora, dopo aver ufficializzato l'addio di Kakà, partirà l'assalto del Milan a Iturbe. Non sarà facile perchè sul giocatore ci sono altri club (Juve e Roma su tutti) e la valutazione è tra i 20 ed i 25 milioni di euro. Ma in casa Milan trapela ottimismo sulla buona riuscita dell'operazione. *



.


----------



## MisterBet (1 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La stanno romanzando, se no come fanno poi a spacciarlo per l'acquisto del secolo ?



Speriamo ma francamente non credo stiano romanzando...


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 Luglio 2014: 

La Juve, con la cessione di Vucinic all'Al Jazira, ha 6 milioni in più per Iturbe. Tra poche ore è previsto un summit tra i bianconeri ed il Verona per l'ala argentina. *


----------



## Milo (1 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juve, con la cessione di Vucinic all'Al Jazira, ha 6 milioni in più per Iturbe. Tra poche ore è previsto un summit tra i bianconeri ed il Verona per l'ala argentina. *



Loro hanno soldi, contropartite giuste e giocano la champions, per me non hanno concorrenti.

Per me, oltre i 25 è giusto mollare. A noi non ci cambia UN giocatore, ne abbiamo bisogno almeno 3 per cambiare faccia e con questi 25 mln più qualche aiuto dalle cessioni possiamo riuscirci.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Sky, il Milan incontrerà il Verona nei prossimi giorni per proseguire il dialogo su Iturbe. *


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan incontrerà il Verona nei prossimi giorni per proseguire il dialogo su Iturbe. *


Dicono incontro anche con la Juventus...che è favorita


----------



## aleslash (1 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan incontrerà il Verona nei prossimi giorni per proseguire il dialogo su Iturbe. *


Trattativa che andrà per le lunghe, altro che averlo ad inizio ritiro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Luglio 2014)

non lo prendiamo dai...è impossibile...


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Luglio 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ne parlate quasi come se fosse un problema nostro che il Verona lo ha riscattato per 15 milioni...
> Bisognerebbe vedere con quali opzioni è stato stipulato questo riscatto...
> Il mondo è pieno di giovani potenzialmente più forti di Iturbe che sono appunto delle scommesse e senza passare dal verona ma comprandoli direttamente alla fonte come ha fatto il Porto vengono via per relativamente poco.Io 20 milioni li spenderei per uno come Eriksen che ti fa fare il salto di qualità all'intera squadra...


eriksen l'ho visto giocare poche volte, se lo citi dev'essere un buon giocatore

dal tottenham al posto di iturbe sicuramente prenderesti lamela, che tanto il ruolo è quello xD



Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 Luglio 2014:
> 
> La Juve, con la cessione di Vucinic all'Al Jazira, ha 6 milioni in più per Iturbe. Tra poche ore è previsto un summit tra i bianconeri ed il Verona per l'ala argentina. *


peccato per la presenza ingombrante della juve


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio il Verona* *incontrera' sia Milan che Juventus*. *Iturbe e i suoi agenti sono pronti a tornare in Italia da un momento all'altro, una volta soddisfatte le richieste dei veronesi.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

*Ecco le ultimissime sul funambolo argentino: *



Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan incontrerà il Verona nei prossimi giorni per proseguire il dialogo su Iturbe. *



*Pedullà: "Voglio sfatare un tabù. Iturbe non ha mai detto di voler andare in una squadra dove si gioca la CL. Anzi, andrebbe di corsa al Milan. Detto ciò, c'è anche la Juve su di lui e vedremo chi la spunterà. Stranamente la Roma è silenziosa."*

*Di Marzio: "Questa settimana sarà quella della svolta. Tra oggi e domani il Verona incontrerà sia Juve (per prima) che Milan (subito dopo). La Juve ha ceduto Vucinic, il Milan Kakà e sono entrambe pronte a sferrare l'attacco decisivo. Juventus in leggero vantaggio ma il Milan non molla. Chi troverà per prima l'accordo con il Verona si assicurerà le prestazioni del talento argentino. Iturbe è pronto a firmare in qualsiasi momento".*


----------



## Dave (1 Luglio 2014)

C'è lo soffiano vedrete...


----------



## Milo (1 Luglio 2014)

ormai sono pessimista, se è vero poi che hanno altri 6mln dalla cessione di vucinic non ci spero più. avanti con cerci che costa meno


----------



## DOOOOD (1 Luglio 2014)

Mi roderebbe un po' se finisse al Milan...
certo che la valutazione è piuttosto alta, probabilmente troppo...comunque è un investimento che farei.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Luglio 2014)

Se sono in vantaggio addio...


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> C'è lo soffiano vedrete...



Si, non sono molto ottimista.. quando mai abbiamo vinto un asta?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le ultimissime sul funambolo argentino: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possiamo anche chiudere il topic, non vinceremo mai la concorrenza della Juve, mai.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Luglio 2014)

Io peró continuo a non capire perchè la juventus è interessata a Iturbe...


----------



## sion (1 Luglio 2014)

sono d'accordo sul chiudere il topic..entro questa settimana sara' sicuro della juve...come sempre..


----------



## Butcher (1 Luglio 2014)

Quindi non arriva più


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> ormai sono pessimista, se è vero poi che hanno altri 6mln dalla cessione di vucinic non ci spero più. avanti con cerci che costa meno



se al posto di iturbe arrivano taarabt e cerci mi va bene lo stesso


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le ultimissime sul funambolo argentino: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Domanda: da quanti anni non vinciamo un'asta per un giocatore importante? 2007 con Pato,forse?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

Marotta aveva detto che non faceva aste e che non offriva più di 21M + Quaglia. Noi offriremmo 25M. Calma e gesso.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Luglio 2014)

Che la Juve è in leggero vantaggio lo si sapeva da giorni,avendo un accordo di massima anche coi Veronesi, ma io non sono così convinto che l'operazione vada in porto così come descritta.. Non so quanto sia possibile che Quaglia vada al Verona, sia dal punto di vista delle ambizioni del giocatore che economico... Ripeto poi, non capisco la Juve cosa debba farsene di Iturbe... E se davvero vuol passare al 4-3-3 (cosa che secondo me sotto la guida Conte è improbabile), prima di prendere un' ala prenderei due terzini.


----------



## sion (1 Luglio 2014)

ma va alla juve sicuro cosi il prossimo campionato lo chiude a punteggio pieno stavolta...ormai si lotta solo per il secondo(forse) e terzo posto massimo...quando ci si fa soffiare TUTTI i calciatori che potrebbero fare la differenza va cosi..vedi tevez,strootman e via dicendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan incontrerà il Verona nei prossimi giorni per proseguire il dialogo su Iturbe. *



Si ciao core nei prossimo giorni e intanto oggi la Juventus li incontra potrebbe già essere troppo tardi, si muovessero, sempre la stessa storia ci impegano anni e anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si ciao core nei prossimo giorni e intanto oggi la Juventus li incontra potrebbe già essere troppo tardi, si muovessero, sempre la stessa storia ci impegano anni e anni.



Non credo sia nell'interesse del Verona chiudere subito.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Marotta aveva detto che non faceva aste e che non offriva più di 21M + Quaglia. Noi offriremmo 25M. Calma e gesso.



Questo prima di Vucinic. Magari le cose sono cambiate.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo sia nell'interesse del Verona chiudere subito.



Secondo me a un buon prezzo sì. Sarebbe sanguinoso per loro rimanere col cero in mano.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Io peró continuo a non capire perchè la juventus è interessata a Iturbe...



Potrebbe anche essere che rompe semplicemente le balle.


----------



## Milo (1 Luglio 2014)

mi ricorda i famosissimi 500mila euro per nainngolan, arrivano arrivano e intanto l'ha preso la roma.

ok, sono ultrapessimista, ma trà i soldi che servono per tutta la rosa (e non per un solo giocatore e pensare di essere a posto) e la concorrenza molto favorita, QUASI spero di non prenderlo.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le ultimissime sul funambolo argentino: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Theochedeo (1 Luglio 2014)

Mettiamoci l'animo in pace e speriamo che la vera alternativa sia taarabt.


----------



## Ciachi (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Verona nel frattempo ha preso il suo sostituto: Lazaros Cristodulopulos (nn so come si scrive!!) dal Bologna!!


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2014)

Sono convinto anch'io che questa trattativa si concluderà in tempi brevi, il Verona ha bisogno dei soldi per fare mercato quindi non si andrà certo per le lunghe, credo che entro metà luglio si saprà


----------



## peppe75 (1 Luglio 2014)

Io dico che la questione si risolva proprio questa settimana...se non tra un paio di giorni....io dico sempre Milan!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le ultimissime sul funambolo argentino: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magari sbaglierò, ma son convinto che arriverà


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Luglio 2014)

Se arriva, arriva entro 8-9 giorni per il ritiro. Sennò va alla Juve come è probabile che sia

Ovviamente visto che abbiamo rescisso al tumore22, se non lo prendessero dopo i proclami di qualche settimana fa, dovrebbero sotterrarsi scavando coi gomiti


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2014)

E se invece il buon Gallo stia gettando fumo negli occhi a tutti quanti e sia lui che invece disturba la Juve? 

Pensateci.. son anni che facciamo la figura dei pezzenti in giro per il mondo.. e ora andiamo a prendere una scommessa da 25-30 milioni di euro?

Io son uno che ama questo tipo di scommesse..ma il dubbio mi sale...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le ultimissime sul funambolo argentino: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Lodetti, ospite a Milan Channel ieri sera, sottolinea come "25M per Iturbe sono una follia. E' un ragazzo promettente, ma non è mai stato in una grande squadra, sarebbe tutto da valutare e da scoprire. Lo devi inserire in rosa. Noi abbiamo bisogno di grandissimi giocatori che possono fare subito la differenza. Se ti prendono per 25M devi dimostrare qualcosa di importante e devi farti apprezzare dalla platea di San Siro che rimane molto esigente". In generale, l'aria che tira nel canale telematico rossonero è di perplessità circa un affare che viene considerato molto costoso per l'età del giocatore in questione.*


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lodetti, ospite a Milan Channel ieri sera, sottolinea come "25M per Iturbe sono una follia. E' un ragazzo promettente, ma non è mai stato in una grande squadra, sarebbe tutto da valutare e da scoprire. Lo devi inserire in rosa. Noi abbiamo bisogno di grandissimi giocatori che possono fare subito la differenza e se ti prendono per 25M devi dimostrare subito qualcosa di importante e devi farti apprezzare dalla platea di San Siro che rimane molto esigente". In generale, l'aria che tira nel canale telematico rossonero è di perplessità circa un affare che viene considerato molto costoso per l'età del giocatore in questione.*




C'è perplessità, ok. Ma le alternative quali sarebbero? Lavezzi? Un mezzo incompiuto senza margini di miglioramento. E poi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lodetti, ospite a Milan Channel ieri sera, sottolinea come "25M per Iturbe sono una follia. E' un ragazzo promettente, ma non è mai stato in una grande squadra, sarebbe tutto da valutare e da scoprire. Lo devi inserire in rosa. Noi abbiamo bisogno di grandissimi giocatori che possono fare subito la differenza e se ti prendono per 25M devi dimostrare subito qualcosa di importante e devi farti apprezzare dalla platea di San Siro che rimane molto esigente". In generale, l'aria che tira nel canale telematico rossonero è di perplessità circa un affare che viene considerato molto costoso per l'età del giocatore in questione.*



Concetti condivisibili,per carità,ma quanto pensa di pagarlo uno alla Iturbe ma che sia già all'apice delle potenzialità e testato in una grande realtà?
Veniamo da anni di parametri zero,bidonazzi dei procuratori e vecchietti senza più cartucce da sparare,ben vengano le scommesse.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lodetti, ospite a Milan Channel ieri sera, sottolinea come "25M per Iturbe sono una follia. E' un ragazzo promettente, ma non è mai stato in una grande squadra, sarebbe tutto da valutare e da scoprire. Lo devi inserire in rosa. Noi abbiamo bisogno di grandissimi giocatori che possono fare subito la differenza. Se ti prendono per 25M devi dimostrare qualcosa di importante e devi farti apprezzare dalla platea di San Siro che rimane molto esigente". In generale, l'aria che tira nel canale telematico rossonero è di perplessità circa un affare che viene considerato molto costoso per l'età del giocatore in questione.*



Con tutto il rispetto per Lodetti, bravissima persona, però i prezzi delle "scommesse" dell'età di Iturbe ormai sono quelli, soprattutto se sono giocatori un pò chiacchierati. In Inghilterra scuciono senza colpo ferire 20-30, anche 40 mln di euro per giocatori che sono scommesse al pari di Iturbe. Se vuoi un giocatore affermato, che faccia esultare la folla, oggi di milioni ce ne vogliono 50. I prezzi Europei sono questi, vedi gli esempi Shaw, Marquinhos, Lamela e compagnia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per Lodetti, bravissima persona, però i prezzi delle "scommesse" dell'età di Iturbe ormai sono quelli, soprattutto se sono giocatori un pò chiacchierati. In Inghilterra scuciono senza colpo ferire 20-30, anche 40 mln di euro per giocatori che sono scommesse al pari di Iturbe. Se vuoi un giocatore affermato, che faccia esultare la folla, oggi di milioni ce ne vogliono 50. I prezzi Europei sono questi, vedi gli esempi Shaw, Marquinhos, Lamela e compagnia.



.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2014)

ma se falliamo con iturbe su chi si ripiega ? su cerci ? 

o si ritorna su taarabt ? mi pare che la società l'abbia praticamente scaricato, non se ne parla neanche più....e poi magari lui preferisce napoli dato che fanno la champions.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lodetti, ospite a Milan Channel ieri sera, sottolinea come "25M per Iturbe sono una follia. E' un ragazzo promettente, ma non è mai stato in una grande squadra, sarebbe tutto da valutare e da scoprire. Lo devi inserire in rosa. Noi abbiamo bisogno di grandissimi giocatori che possono fare subito la differenza. Se ti prendono per 25M devi dimostrare qualcosa di importante e devi farti apprezzare dalla platea di San Siro che rimane molto esigente". In generale, l'aria che tira nel canale telematico rossonero è di perplessità circa un affare che viene considerato molto costoso per l'età del giocatore in questione.*



Secondo me stanno solo mettendo le mani avanti.


----------



## diavolo (1 Luglio 2014)

Non sopporterei di vedere che l'ennesimo giocatore corteggiato a lungo poi ci venga nuovamente soffiato da club rivali.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2014)

Fra l'altro la mia perplessità è che, nel caso in cui non arrivi Iturbe, arriverebbe il classico giocatore "alla Galliani".


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro la mia perplessità è che, nel caso in cui non arrivi Iturbe, arriverebbe il classico giocatore "alla Galliani".



Se non prendiamo Iturbe, dubito che andiamo a prendere Suarez, purtroppo.

Per cui è molto probabile cio che dici. Al limite potrebbe arrivare uno tipo Cerci, ma secondo me anche lui ad alti livelli non ce la fa.


----------



## Heaven (1 Luglio 2014)

Sto iniziando ad essere pessimista, secondo me va alla Juve, se lo vogliono davvero lo prendono loro, hanno un gruzzoletto da 25mln solo grazie ad immobile, vucinic e zaza, poi anche quagliarella..

Spero che l'alternativa non sia cerci, a 20mln sarebbe un acquisto ai livelli di matri


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando ad essere pessimista, secondo me va alla Juve, se lo vogliono davvero lo prendono loro, hanno un gruzzoletto da 25mln solo grazie ad immobile, vucinic e zaza, poi anche quagliarella..
> 
> *Spero che l'alternativa non sia cerci, a 20mln sarebbe un acquisto ai livelli di matri*



se l'alternativa è cerci, mi riprendo taarabt in un nanosecondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lodetti, ospite a Milan Channel ieri sera, sottolinea come "25M per Iturbe sono una follia. E' un ragazzo promettente, ma non è mai stato in una grande squadra, sarebbe tutto da valutare e da scoprire. Lo devi inserire in rosa. Noi abbiamo bisogno di grandissimi giocatori che possono fare subito la differenza. Se ti prendono per 25M devi dimostrare qualcosa di importante e devi farti apprezzare dalla platea di San Siro che rimane molto esigente". In generale, l'aria che tira nel canale telematico rossonero è di perplessità circa un affare che viene considerato molto costoso per l'età del giocatore in questione.*



.


----------



## cris (1 Luglio 2014)

Cerci per l'amor del cielo lasciamolo alla larga


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro la mia perplessità è che, nel caso in cui non arrivi Iturbe, arriverebbe il classico giocatore "alla Galliani".



Per me Iturbe arriva. 
Se la Juve lo poteva prendere l'avrebbe già fatto, similmente a quanto accaduto l'anno scorso quando ci soffiarono Tevez.
Il Verona ha aspettato il Milan fino adesso inoltre la Juventus non vuole fare aste. L'offerta è una e l'ingaggio al giocatore è di 1,5 milioni.


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> Cerci per l'amor del cielo lasciamolo alla larga



Non è mica una schiappa...


----------



## Ciachi (1 Luglio 2014)

Bisogna aspettare di risolvere "il problema Kakà"....quello di Balo.....quello di birsa....poi c'è saponara.....poi,poi,poi.....poi vedrete arriva...arriva.... Forse....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

Probabilmente qualcuno sta facendo soltanto il gioco di tirare su il prezzo... tra non molto scopriremo chi è. Certo se fossimo noi, ci esporremmo ad un'ennesima figuraccia quindi spero proprio di no.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari a quanto dovuto tirar fuori al Porto, ossia 15M. *



.


----------



## Pivellino (1 Luglio 2014)

Ha una logica la storia dei 15 subito, 30 però mi sembrano veramente tanti.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



Se vogliono 30 mln dubito che accettino anche l'offerta dei gobbi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



se siamo realmente interessati, la cifra mi sembra tranquillamente colmabile con una contropartita che non sia Saponara (Pippo lo vuole tenere). A quel punto gli offriamo 25M+un giocatore. Valutazione di 30M. 15M glieli diamo subito e altri 10M in due anni. Oplà


----------



## Pivellino (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> se siamo realmente interessati, la cifra mi sembra tranquillamente colmabile con una contropartita che non sia Saponara (Pippo lo vuole tenere). A quel punto gli offriamo 25M+un giocatore. Valutazione di 30M. 15M glieli diamo subito e altri 10M in due anni. Oplà



abbiamo una cariatide che valga 5 milioni da sbolognare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *


30 milioni mi sembrano troppi. Bah!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> abbiamo una cariatide che valga 5 milioni da sbolognare?



con un paio di primavera si risolve la faccenda. Altrimenti qualche giocatore della prima squadra (Constant, Zaccardo, Nocerino, Birsa, Niang) eventualmente anche con dei bonus.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 30 milioni mi sembrano troppi. Bah!



Secondo me, se gli proponi 22 milioni CASH , senza dilazionamenti e altre Gallianate... questi prendono e cedono..

Giustamente loro sparano altissimo, ma ricordatevi che devono cederlo per forza.


----------



## Heaven (1 Luglio 2014)

30mln sono troppi


----------



## Butcher (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



30 sono troppi, si trova già di meglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



Lo lasciamo lì tranquillamente e senza rimpianti.
30 milioni per Iturbe non sono accettabili.

Tra un po' arriviamo ai 50 milioni di Zamparini per Pastore...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



Boh, . Vorrei farvi ricordare che il Barca pagò Sanchez 26 mln +6 di bonus (che arrivò terzo in campionao)

Io penso che per 25/26 si chiuderà. Se c'è la volontà del Milan, altrimenti (come al solito) rimaniamo con un pugno di mosche


----------



## bargnani83 (1 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh, . Vorrei farvi ricordare che il Barca pagò Sanchez 26 mln +6 di bonus (che arrivò terzo in campionao)
> 
> Io penso che per 25/26 si chiuderà. Se c'è la volontà del Milan, altrimenti (come al solito) rimaniamo con un pugno di mosche



sanchez fu pagato 29+11 dal barcellona.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



Comunque, ragioniamo a bocce ferme. Capisco lo sconforto, il fatto che ce lo soffi la Juve, e tutto quanto. Ma ragazzi, stiamo parlando di un investimento di 30M. Il Milan ai bei tempi ci prese il miglior difensore del mondo: Alessandro Nesta. So benissimo che i prezzi attualmente sono questi, ma il Milan non è quello di un tempo e non possiamo permetterci il lusso di chiudere la campagna acquisti con Iturbe. A noi non serve un unico puntello, ma almeno uno per reparto. A partire dal portiere. Se in mezzo alla difesa con Alex e Rami (se arriva) siamo apposto, manca ancora un terzino destro o sinistro, a seconda del ruolo di De Sciglio. Manca un bel centrocampista. E manca un'ala destra di ruolo, possibilmente mancina. Se ci riduciamo a prendere solo l'ala destra, magari saremo contenti, ma non risolveremo affatto tutti i nostri problemi.


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> se siamo realmente interessati, la cifra mi sembra tranquillamente colmabile con una contropartita che non sia Saponara (Pippo lo vuole tenere). A quel punto gli offriamo 25M+un giocatore. Valutazione di 30M. 15M glieli diamo subito e altri 10M in due anni. Oplà



Se vogliono 15 milioni subito probabilmente non c'è contropartita tecnica che tenga.
La prima squadra che scuce ha la preferenza del club.
C'è da dire che il Verona deve vendere Iturbe assolutamente e che volendo il Milan e qualsiasi altro club possono attendere agosto per mettere alle strette il Verona. L'inconveniente di questa strategia è che in qualsiasi momento il Real Madrid o il Barcellona si potrebbero buttare sul giocatore e chiudere in poco tempo la trattativa.
Per questo il Milan (o la Juve) deve chiudere il più presto possibile, anche perchè la missione del club (come ripetuto allo sfinimento su Milan Channel) è quella di dare ad Inzaghi un organico virtualmente completo già entro l'inizio del ritiro.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Luglio 2014)

A me Iturbe piace, ma le cifre che girano sono decisamente spropositate. Il dramma è che l'alternativa è Lavezzi e che di nomi per difesa e centrocampo non se ne sentono proprio nominare.


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> A me Iturbe piace, ma le cifre che girano sono decisamente spropositate. Il dramma è che l'alternativa è Lavezzi e che di nomi per difesa e centrocampo non se ne sentono proprio nominare.



Lavezzi è un'alternativa, ma è improbabilissimo il suo arrivo, ha un ingaggio spropositato.
Per Iturbe si paga il valore potenziale del giocatore. E' già forte così com'è, ma ha margini di miglioramento così ampi che potrebbe diventare uno dei 20 giocatori più forti del mondo.
Può darsi che per il Milan siano troppo 30 milioni (e lo sarebbero se non fosse che i soldi ce li mette direttamente la proprietà senza intaccare il budget del club), ma è una cifra congrua considerando la valutazione di altri giocatori.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque, ragioniamo a bocce ferme. Capisco lo sconforto, il fatto che ce lo soffi la Juve, e tutto quanto. Ma ragazzi, stiamo parlando di un investimento di 30M. Il Milan ai bei tempi ci prese il miglior difensore del mondo: Alessandro Nesta. So benissimo che i prezzi attualmente sono questi, ma il Milan non è quello di un tempo e non possiamo permetterci il lusso di chiudere la campagna acquisti con Iturbe. A noi non serve un unico puntello, ma almeno uno per reparto. A partire dal portiere. Se in mezzo alla difesa con Alex e Rami (se arriva) siamo apposto, manca ancora un terzino destro o sinistro, a seconda del ruolo di De Sciglio. Manca un bel centrocampista. E manca un'ala destra di ruolo, possibilmente mancina. Se ci riduciamo a prendere solo l'ala destra, magari saremo contenti, ma non risolveremo affatto tutti i nostri problemi.



Capisco quello che dici, ma ti propongo un diverso punto di vista. Con 10+10+10 chi ci compri? Poca roba secondo me, dovremmo pescare tre "jolly" Vidal per essere competitivi da subito, il che significherebbe avere una dirigenza con una conoscenza calcistica approfondita. Cosa chE, a parte le battute che si fanno su Galliani, almeno da ciò che vediamo noi noi non possediamo. Per fare un esempio, Saponara, dopo sola mezza stagione da protagonista in B, l'abbiamo comprato dandogli un valore di 8 mln. Se mi devo comprare tre "Saponara", quindi tre giocatori di una certa prospettiva, ma che necessitano una certa attesa e un certo grado di rischio, non so se conviene realmente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Capisco quello che dici, ma ti propongo un diverso punto di vista. Con 10+10+10 chi ci compri? Poca roba secondo me, dovremmo pescare tre "jolly" Vidal per essere competitivi da subito, il che significherebbe avere una dirigenza con una conoscenza calcistica approfondita. Cosa chE, a parte le battute che si fanno su Galliani, almeno da ciò che vediamo noi noi non possediamo. Per fare un esempio, Saponara, dopo sola mezza stagione da protagonista in B, l'abbiamo comprato dandogli un valore di 8 mln. Se mi devo comprare tre "Saponara", quindi tre giocatori di una certa prospettiva, ma che necessitano una certa attesa e un certo grado di rischio, non so se conviene realmente.


Se proprio vogliamo spendere questi soldi, le mie alternative ad Iturbe nel ruolo di ala destra, in ordine di gradimento, e ad un costo presumibile pari o inferiore a 25M: 

1) Salvio (Benfica) 
2) Volland (Hoffenheim)
3) Vela (Real Sociedad)
4) Lamela (Tottenham)
5) Yarmolenko (Dinamo Kiev)


----------



## gabuz (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



Quotare!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2014)

*Come riporta Sportmediaset in questi minuti Marotta e Paratici stanno incontrando l'agente di Iturbe.*


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se proprio vogliamo spendere questi soldi, le mie alternative ad Iturbe nel ruolo di ala destra, in ordine di gradimento, e ad un costo presumibile pari o inferiore a 25M:
> 
> 1) Salvio (Benfica)
> 2) Volland (Hoffenheim)
> ...


----------



## gabuz (1 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset in questi minuti Marotta e Paratici stanno incontrando l'agente di Iturbe.*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *


Se veramente questa è la nostra offerta e loro hanno rifiutato per me possiamo andare su altri giocatori, per me è buono ma no vale 30 milioni su, se sperano di ricevere 30 milioni cash allora se lo possono anche tenere in Italia non rimane di sicuro manco la juve arriva a quella cifra.


----------



## Ciachi (1 Luglio 2014)

Ci siamo.....adesso ci "sorpassano".... Ma 'juan manuel non ci tradirà' cit......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset in questi minuti Marotta e Paratici stanno incontrando l'agente di Iturbe.*



ma cosa incontrano a fare gli agenti? non avevano raggiunto già un accordo sull'ingaggio? Se fosse così, stanno più in alto mare di noi... piuttosto dovrebbero incontrare i dirigenti del Verona per discutere del cartellino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ma cosa incontrano a fare gli agenti? non avevano raggiunto già un accordo sull'ingaggio? Se fosse così, stanno più in alto mare di noi... piuttosto dovrebbero incontrare i dirigenti del Verona per discutere del cartellino.



Boh, magari l'accordo con loro l'hanno già trovato ora magari stanno studiando con loro la stragegia per la nuova offerta del Verona.


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ci siamo.....adesso ci "sorpassano".... Ma 'juan manuel non ci tradirà' cit......



Beh noi gli agenti li abbiamo incontrati la settimana scorsa.
Ci sarà un altro incontro entro domani.


----------



## Milo (1 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi a 33 il Chelsea ha preso fabregas, sui 30 mln ti prendi sanches, blacikowsky, izco, dzeko ed altri ancora, loro sono garanzie. Non li spenderei mai 30 mln per iturbe, ma nemmeno 25. Al momento lo valuto sui 18 mln


----------



## dottor Totem (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



30M sono poco realistici e giustificabili. Nessuno spende quelle cifre in italia. Meglio così si ravvedano e puntino su taarabt per 7M.
( E' anche vero che il verona questa speculazione non se la può permettere, 25M è il massimo e lo deve vendere quest'anno. Aspettare è d'obbligo per gli offerenti)


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ma cosa incontrano a fare gli agenti? non avevano raggiunto già un accordo sull'ingaggio? Se fosse così, stanno più in alto mare di noi... piuttosto dovrebbero incontrare i dirigenti del Verona per discutere del cartellino.



Già, stai a vedere che la Juventus punta Lavezzi invece...


Comunque sia son 2 settimane che la Juve si vede col Verona e invece non succede....


----------



## Doctore (1 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a 33 il Chelsea ha preso fabregas, sui 30 mln ti prendi sanches, blacikowsky, izco, dzeko ed altri ancora, loro sono garanzie. Non li spenderei mai 30 mln per iturbe, ma nemmeno 25. Al momento lo valuto sui 18 mln



si ma che ingaggi hanno questi giocatori?


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a 33 il Chelsea ha preso fabregas, sui 30 mln ti prendi sanches, blacikowsky, izco, dzeko ed altri ancora, loro sono garanzie. Non li spenderei mai 30 mln per iturbe, ma nemmeno 25. Al momento lo valuto sui 18 mln



Iturbe però è un giocatore che nel giro di un paio d'anni potrebbe arrivare a 50 o 60 milioni, se non di più.


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> 30M sono poco realistici e giustificabili. Nessuno spende quelle cifre in italia. Meglio così si ravvedano e puntino su taarabt per 7M.
> ( E' anche vero che il verona questa speculazione non se la può permettere, 25M è il massimo e lo deve vendere quest'anno. Aspettare è d'obbligo per gli offerenti)



Vogliono prendere un'ala destra che rientri sul sinistro. Questo esclude Taarabt.


----------



## Milo (1 Luglio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si ma che ingaggi hanno questi giocatori?



Ti basta che se ne vada robinho ed essien e puoi benissimo ingaggiare uno di questi


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta il sito Hellas1903, il Verona avrebbe respinto la prima offerta del Milan, pari a 25M di cui 10M subito e gli altri 15M in 3 anni. Il Verona, infatti, valuta il giocatore 30M. Inoltre vuole che la prima rata sia pari all'importo pagato al Porto, ossia 15M. *



Per quanto mi piaccia Iturbe,30 milioni è una cifra eccessiva.



Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a 33 il Chelsea ha preso fabregas, sui 30 mln ti prendi sanches, blacikowsky, izco, dzeko ed altri ancora, loro sono garanzie. Non li spenderei mai 30 mln per iturbe, ma nemmeno 25. Al momento lo valuto sui 18 mln



L'unico,tra questi,che prendi con trenta milioni è Kuba.Forse anche Sanchez qualora il Barça dovesse disperatamente cercare i fondi per Suarez,ma avresti la concorrenza dei top club inglesi.
Il tutto senza considerare gli ingaggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ti basta che se ne vada robinho ed essien e puoi benissimo ingaggiare uno di questi



Non conviene prendere più sti giocatori dall'ingaggio folle.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset in questi minuti Marotta e Paratici stanno incontrando l'agente di Iturbe.*



Che poi, con lo stipendio che ha Quagliarella come farebbe ad andare all'Hellas ?

Mah


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset in questi minuti Marotta e Paratici stanno incontrando l'agente di Iturbe.*


.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Luglio 2014)

Comunque Mascardi non è l'agente di Iturbe.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque Mascardi non è l'agente di Iturbe.



e di chi è agente?

*p.s. Confermo, tempo fa Iturbe ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: "Voglio chiarire una cosa, Gustavo Mascardi non è il mio agente! Grazie".*


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> e di chi è agente?
> 
> *p.s. Confermo, tempo fa Iturbe ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: «Voglio solo chiarire una cosa, Gustavo Mascardi non è il mio agente! Grazie».*



Fra l'altro è lo stesso che, qualche giorno fa, ha detto che per Iturbe c'era una trattativa reale e concreta per il trasferimento con la Roma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

*Sportmediaset: il Milan non è rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa juventina. I bianconeri vorrebbero inserire nella trattativa Quagliarella e/o Peluso ma il Verona preferirebbe monetizzare. Il giocatore preferirebbe moderatamente il Milan per la titolarità. Galliani intanto avrebbe già fatto la sua prima proposta (10M subito e poi altri 15M a rate) e a breve si vedrà nuovamente con i dirigenti veronesi. La CL non è decisiva nella scelta del giocatore.*


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: il Milan non è rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa juventina. I bianconeri vorrebbero inserire nella trattativa Quagliarella e/o Peluso ma il Verona preferirebbe monetizzare. Il giocatore preferirebbe moderatamente il Milan per la titolarità. Galliani intanto avrebbe già fatto la sua prima proposta (10M subito e poi altri 15M a rate) e a breve si vedrà nuovamente con i dirigenti veronesi. La CL non è decisiva nella scelta del giocatore.*



Tutte cose che già sapevamo. Ma al Verona non interessa proprio nessuno dei nostri ?


----------



## Ciachi (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: il Milan non è rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa juventina. I bianconeri vorrebbero inserire nella trattativa Quagliarella e/o Peluso ma il Verona preferirebbe monetizzare. Il giocatore preferirebbe moderatamente il Milan per la titolarità. Galliani intanto avrebbe già fatto la sua prima proposta (10M subito e poi altri 15M a rate) e a breve si vedrà nuovamente con i dirigenti veronesi. La CL non è decisiva nella scelta del giocatore.*



Peluso va al Sassuolo ( ufficiale per Pedulla')!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

*Il presidente del Verona, Maurizio Setti, dice la sua alla trasmissione Questo è il Verona: "Su Iturbe non ci sono solo top club italiani come Milan e Juventus ma anche altri stranieri. Lui è un calciatore determinante e sul quale è stato fatto un investimento decisamente importante, noi stiamo aspettando e stiamo ragionando. Nel momento opportuno trarremo le nostre conclusioni".*


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Verona, Maurizio Setti, dice la sua alla trasmissione Questo è il Verona: "Su Iturbe non ci sono solo top club italiani come Milan e Juventus ma anche altri stranieri. Lui è un calciatore determinante e sul quale è stato fatto un investimento decisamente importante, noi stiamo aspettando e stiamo ragionando. Nel momento opportuno trarremo le nostre conclusioni".*




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Verona, Maurizio Setti, dice la sua alla trasmissione Questo è il Verona: "Su Iturbe non ci sono solo top club italiani come Milan e Juventus ma anche altri stranieri. Lui è un calciatore determinante e sul quale è stato fatto un investimento decisamente importante, noi stiamo aspettando e stiamo ragionando. Nel momento opportuno trarremo le nostre conclusioni".*



*Marchetti di Sky Sport su Iturbe: "I 6 milioni di Vucinic non verranno usati per Iturbe. La Juve, infatti, ne ha già spesi un po', ad esempio con Sturaro che è costato 5,5 milioni. Non tutti i milioni che ha incassato sono destinati a Iturbe. C'è anche la trattativa per Morata. Insomma la Juve ha un bel gruzzoletto e certamente Iturbe interessa, ma da adesso in poi bisogna fare sul serio. Vincerà chi farà la prima offerta o sarà meglio non presentarla?"
*


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Verona, Maurizio Setti, dice la sua alla trasmissione Questo è il Verona: "Su Iturbe non ci sono solo top club italiani come Milan e Juventus ma anche altri stranieri. Lui è un calciatore determinante e sul quale è stato fatto un investimento decisamente importante, noi stiamo aspettando e stiamo ragionando. Nel momento opportuno trarremo le nostre conclusioni".*


Vabè io sinceramente mi son stufato...andrei a prendere qualche altro giovane a 25 mln...oppure taarabt + khedira ad esempio.

Se la stan tirando troppo, non è un top player


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che poi, con lo stipendio che ha Quagliarella come farebbe ad andare all'Hellas ?
> 
> Mah



Magari non inseriscono più Quagliarella, se le cifre che ha offerto la Juventus (21 milioni) sono vere possono prenderlo pure senza Quagliarella, ieri hanno ceduto Vucinic per 6 milioni oggi Peluso al Sassuolo per 4 milioni, arriverebbero a 31 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: il Milan non è rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa juventina. I bianconeri vorrebbero inserire nella trattativa Quagliarella e/o Peluso ma il Verona preferirebbe monetizzare. Il giocatore preferirebbe moderatamente il Milan per la titolarità. Galliani intanto avrebbe già fatto la sua prima proposta (10M subito e poi altri 15M a rate) e a breve si vedrà nuovamente con i dirigenti veronesi. La CL non è decisiva nella scelta del giocatore.*



Peluso non ci va di sicuro perchè è andato al Sassuolo proprio nel pomeriggio, di sicuro se la Juventus lo prende non lo lascia in panchina di certo visto che lo pagano molto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Verona, Maurizio Setti, dice la sua alla trasmissione Questo è il Verona: "Su Iturbe non ci sono solo top club italiani come Milan e Juventus ma anche altri stranieri. Lui è un calciatore determinante e sul quale è stato fatto un investimento decisamente importante, noi stiamo aspettando e stiamo ragionando. Nel momento opportuno trarremo le nostre conclusioni".*



Sono dell'idea che se non scendono dai 30 o non accettano contropartite non rimane in Italia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: il Milan non è rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa juventina. I bianconeri vorrebbero inserire nella trattativa Quagliarella e/o Peluso ma il Verona preferirebbe monetizzare. Il giocatore preferirebbe moderatamente il Milan per la titolarità. Galliani intanto avrebbe già fatto la sua prima proposta (10M subito e poi altri 15M a rate) e a breve si vedrà nuovamente con i dirigenti veronesi. La CL non è decisiva nella scelta del giocatore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Marchetti di Sky Sport su Iturbe: "I 6 milioni di Vucinic non verranno usati per Iturbe. La Juve, infatti, ne ha già spesi un po', ad esempio con Sturaro che è costato 5,5 milioni. Non tutti i milioni che ha incassato sono destinati a Iturbe. C'è anche la trattativa per Morata. Insomma la Juve ha un bel gruzzoletto e certamente Iturbe interessa, ma da adesso in poi bisogna fare sul serio. Vincerà chi farà la prima offerta o sarà meglio non presentarla?"
> *



.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Luglio 2014)

Le mitiche rate


----------



## Giangy (1 Luglio 2014)

La Juventus,potrebbe avere anche la carta Giovinco!


----------



## Milo (1 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non conviene prendere più sti giocatori dall'ingaggio folle.



il discorso è diverso, non devi prendere dei giocatori FINITI con l'ingaggio folle, dei prendere dei bomber DEL MOMENTO con l'ingaggio folle! Se fai i conti, se sommi gli ingaggi più alti che abbiamo dovevamo avere un Hummels e due fabregas!! invece abbiamo mexes robinho kakà(finora) ed essien!


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2014)

Comunque secondo me la situazione non è così prossima alla conclusione secondo me. Setti ha fatto chiaramente capire che aspetta offerte da oltre confine, o almeno così interpreto le sue parole.


----------



## Ciachi (1 Luglio 2014)

Questo post mi ricorda sempre di più quello di un anno fa circa...... (Lijaic inside!!)


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> il discorso è diverso, non devi prendere dei giocatori FINITI con l'ingaggio folle, dei prendere dei bomber DEL MOMENTO con l'ingaggio folle! Se fai i conti, se sommi gli ingaggi più alti che abbiamo dovevamo avere un Hummels e due fabregas!! invece abbiamo mexes robinho kakà(finora) ed essien!



Non possiamo più permetterceli quei giocatori lì, altrimenti dopo devi smembrare la rosa e ripartire da zero (Ibra docet). C'è poco da fare!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Verona, Maurizio Setti, dice la sua alla trasmissione Questo è il Verona: "Su Iturbe non ci sono solo top club italiani come Milan e Juventus ma anche altri stranieri. Lui è un calciatore determinante e sul quale è stato fatto un investimento decisamente importante, noi stiamo aspettando e stiamo ragionando. Nel momento opportuno trarremo le nostre conclusioni".*



.


----------

